# Banking StarOptions [Important update 2/13/12!]



## pathways25

*SUMMARY:

5* Elite Owners: No charge.
3* and 4* Elite Owners: $79
All other (non-Elite) Owners: $99

Non-Elite SVN members can request SO Banking no later than July 1
3* and 4* Elite members may request SO Banking through October 1
5* Elite members may request SO Banking through December 31

However, once a reservation is <60 days away - SO Banking is no longer allowed. 
*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Update - See post #43 for the announcement and post #52 for the terms and conditions, and post #59 for more info.  Also see post #155 for a rules change.  DeniseM

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

I was just on the phone with Owner Services and apparently 4* and 5* elite members will soon be given the option of banking SO's.  The agent wouldn't give me any details but the new perk is to be announced next Monday (8/15).

I guess we'll soon be able to bank SO's into the next use year!


----------



## grgs

Cool--that would be a nice enhancement!


----------



## YYJMSP

I didn't want to start a rumour without some details -- our sales rep mentioned this was in the works about 2 weeks ago, but they hadn't had the official internal announcement meeting to be told the details yet.

Guess it must be past that point and ready to release to the public.

Depending on the details, this could inject a little more perceived value in to the higher SVN Elite levels.  It could also put a bit more pressure on availiability depending on how it works...


----------



## Pedro

That would be a nice perk.  Did they tell you if there were going to be any strings attached to the new perk?  Can't wait to read the official announcement.


----------



## DeniseM

That is HUGE!  Congrats to the Elite Owners!

Thinking out loud: I bet they will be restricted to 90 days out - but that's still OK - it makes it more fair for 12 mo. and 8 mo. reservations.


----------



## pathways25

DeniseM said:


> That is HUGE!  Congrats to the Elite Owners!
> 
> Thinking out loud: I bet they will be restricted to 90 days out - but that's still OK - it makes it more fair for 12 mo. and 8 mo. reservations.



The agent also said something to the effect that 4* and 5* elites will be the guinea pigs for this feature.  That sort of makes it sound like it may eventually be available to all SVN members.


----------



## woodyd70

*Why this is a BAD thing!*

This is my concern.........

You have season tickets for your favorite baseball team for the 2012 season.  You opt not to purchase tickets for the 2013 season, but show up at one of the 2013 games with your 2012 tickets.......somebody's not getting a seat unless they sit in someone's lap.

This will serve as a wonderful "sales tool" providing quite a bit more "perceived" flexibility, and it will become the "newest" reason to upgrade your package to elite on your owner's update according to your sales associate.........as for the upside, I don't believe there will be one for current owners, elite or not.

When you are using last years options for this years vacation, it will be an "inventory" nightmare...........examples of why this sucks a. Diamond, b. Bluegreen, c. Wyndham, d...............you get the idea.


----------



## DeniseM

Hi Woody - I don't know, but I'd guess that they will only be for last minute inventory - 90 days out - same as when you borrow SO's from the next year.


----------



## VacationForever

Hi Woody,
I don't see it as different from RCI or II where you have an extra 12 to 18 months to use your week.  SVN is just one of these exchange companies but on a smaller scale and limited to SVO TS only.  

SP


----------



## SDKath

Yaaay!  Great perk.  Now to balance things out, how about them letting us "borrow" too!  

Katherine


----------



## DeniseM

SDKath said:


> Yaaay!  Great perk.  Now to balance things out, how about them letting us "borrow" too!
> 
> Katherine



  - different that the current borrowing system?


----------



## LisaRex

I could see how that could be very sweet perk.


----------



## DeniseM

The first year or 2 it was implemented, it might impact availability, but Ivwould think that after that, it would level out.  It would certainly help owners who have leftover Staroptions at the end of the year.


----------



## tomandrobin

Waiting for details.....

But could be a nice perk!


----------



## VacationForever

Certainly makes being in SVN and using SOs more attractive.


----------



## tlpnet

I was able to get a little more info.  It starts Monday, and will be rolled out first to 4* and 5*, but later to everyone.  You will be allowed to make reservations 8 months out.  There will be a fee for the banking (no info on how much), but 5* are exempt from the fee.  The sales offices are already using limited information on this new perq to induce owners to increase their "portfolio".


----------



## woodyd70

As I said........

Sales friendly, NOT user friendly


----------



## zcrider

This sounds like a very nice addition.  I never deposit points b/c the "change" would be wasted.  They are solving this problem for us and incuraging people to deposit and trade more.  This will make the hard to get locations easier to trade into I would guess.  
   I would imagine that the reason for it only being available to 4 & 5* for now is to reduce that inventory problem for now and by the time it is open for everyone it will be more balanced.  
    I hope so anyway.


----------



## Maui_ed

I hope it won't put too big of a dent in programs like Make a Wish, which currently gets some unused StarOptions.  

Having said that, I will welcome the ability to bank the options.  There are times it would be nice to have an extra room or two for the rest of the family to tag along.


----------



## zcrider

Maui_ed said:


> I hope it won't put too big of a dent in programs like Make a Wish, which currently gets some unused StarOptions.
> 
> Having said that, I will welcome the ability to bank the options.  There are times it would be nice to have an extra room or two for the rest of the family to tag along.



Wow, I didn't know we could give our star options to Make a Wish!  What a wonderful idea!  Thanks for sharing that option!


----------



## pointsjunkie

zcrider said:


> Wow, I didn't know we could give our star options to Make a Wish!  What a wonderful idea!  Thanks for sharing that option!



we have been donating to make a wish for many years. there is a thread open right now.


----------



## Pedro

woodyd70 said:


> As I said........
> 
> Sales friendly, NOT user friendly



I might be a little dense, but what did you mean by "not user friendly"?


----------



## Ken555

I think this is an obvious "enhancement" to the SVN program. Whether or not it will be as usable as it sounds is a question none of us can answer at this time. This is a great item for SVN sales to advocate, but I'm also skeptical on it's actual usability. If it's available for all owners (at some point) then it could sway some of us (even me) to buy another resale WKV 148k week so I can potentially reserve several units at once in Hawaii, etc. Will it prompt me to buy direct to get elite status? Nope.


----------



## pathways25

Ken555 said:


> I think this is an obvious "enhancement" to the SVN program. Whether or not it will be as usable as it sounds is a question none of us can answer at this time. This is a great item for SVN sales to advocate, but I'm also skeptical on it's actual usability. If it's available for all owners (at some point) then it could sway some of us (even me) to buy another resale WKV 148k week so I can potentially reserve several units at once in Hawaii, etc. Will it prompt me to buy direct to get elite status? Nope.



Hmm.  Makes you wonder.  If sales loves it so much, perhaps it's because they made it a developer sales only option.  If not, it'll definitely enhance the resale value of the mandatory resorts.


----------



## Mjasp

woodyd70 said:


> This is my concern.........
> 
> You have season tickets for your favorite baseball team for the 2012 season.  You opt not to purchase tickets for the 2013 season, but show up at one of the 2013 games with your 2012 tickets.......somebody's not getting a seat unless they sit in someone's lap.
> 
> This will serve as a wonderful "sales tool" providing quite a bit more "perceived" flexibility, and it will become the "newest" reason to upgrade your package to elite on your owner's update according to your sales associate.........as for the upside, I don't believe there will be one for current owners, elite or not.
> 
> When you are using last years options for this years vacation, it will be an "inventory" nightmare...........examples of why this sucks a. Diamond, b. Bluegreen, c. Wyndham, d...............you get the idea.



Disney uses this method and they rent units to the public and it seems to work, I'm glad about this


----------



## Tfleming675

I just purchased a 2bedroom LO, silver at Westin Riverside EOY. Price was right and this was one of the perks that I was told about.  No mention of elite level requirmemtnts. I am starwood plat and have been for a few years. Absolutely love the Westin in Avon and love the villas.


----------



## DeniseM

If you are still within the rescission period, you should rescind.  A silver week sells for a fraction of the cost, on the resale market.  *more info.*


----------



## C30NY

pathways25 said:


> If sales loves it so much, perhaps it's because they made it a developer sales only option.



I'm afraid that when it rolls out, this is going to be the requirement...Its another way to promote buying developer, and detract from resale...although I doubt it will sway many of us.


----------



## DeniseM

Jase369 said:


> I'm afraid that when it rolls out, this is going to be the requirement...Its another way to promote buying developer, and detract from resale...although I doubt it will sway many of us.



They've already stated that it will be for 4 and 5 Star Elites - for a timeshare to count towards Elite status it must be a developer purchase, or be requalified.  You can't reach 4 or 5 Star Elite with only resale purchases.


----------



## KACTravels

Obviously, we will know more when it is announced, but my rep mentioned "no cost to 4* and 5*" which indicates 1) a fee to do it for non 4\5* and 2) availability to at least 3* for a fee


----------



## Tfleming675

DeniseM said:


> If you are still within the rescission period, you should rescind.  A silver week sells for a fraction of the cost, on the resale market.  *more info.*



Too late. I did not see any Westin Avon on e-bay. We did not pay a lot (I think) for what we got to start with. Just dipping our toes in the water. Not sure why but I am skeptical about the whole e-bay thing. 

What would we lose by purchasing the same location on e-bay?


----------



## DeniseM

Tfleming675 said:


> Too late. I did not see any Westin Avon on e-bay. We did not pay a lot (I think) for what we got to start with. Just dipping our toes in the water. Not sure why but I am skeptical about the whole e-bay thing.
> 
> What would we lose by purchasing the same location on e-bay?



You would lose the ability to convert to Starpoints and Staroptions.  However, with a silver week, you get so few points and options anyway, that feature has little value.    You would have saved thousands of dollars buying resale.  Silver weeks have very little resale value.

Your unit converts to 46,500 Staroptions or 18,000 Starpoints.  For comparison purposes, a studio at the Hawaii resorts is 67,500 Staroptions and 18,000 Starpoints will get you 2 or 3 nights in a standard hotel room.

Most of the regulars on this forum have bought timeshares on ebay.  When you buy a TS, you don't make an instant payment on ebay like you do with other items - the sale is handled after you win the bid and you use a closing/title company.  When you use a reputable closing/title company, there is very little risk.

Upside - 

1) This is a beautiful resort, and you will enjoy using it.
2)  You can use this week to trade through II into some of the top Starwood resorts, with the exception of school holidays, and WSJ & HRA - which are difficult trades.  When you trade in II, the Staroptions/points don't come into play at all.  You can trade a 2 bdm. for a 2 bdm. through II, regardless of the number of options/points.


----------



## woodyd70

Pedro said:


> I might be a little dense, but what did you mean by "not user friendly"?



I just meant that I do not believe the "owner-user" will benefit.  I cannot perceive how carrying over options from last year will benefit owners as a whole.  Options are tied to inventory, when more than one use year is being used in only one use year, somebody loses.  For those that disagree, I respect your opinions.....

Sales associates are licking their chops right now because up until this moment in time, when a guest asked the question "what happens if I don't use all of my options?" the honest answer has been........ "use them or lose them".  The new answer for sales associates will be "if you don't use them all, you can carry them over"...........

Starwood "WIN"
Sales Associate "WIN"
Perceived Flexibility "WIN"

Owner (the user friendly one scrambling to use inventory) "LOSE"

I totally understand that for a myriad of reasons, sometimes it may be impossible to use some or all of your options in any given year........but, allowing owners that don't use all of their options to effect the availabilty of other owners in a subsequent use year will prove deadly.........This will infectuously grow to include all owners, no matter package size or how many *'s there are in close proximity to your "elite" status. Unused/left over options should be rented, gifted, etc.........renting options works, if you don't believe me........ask Denise

Just my 2 cents.......


----------



## grgs

woodyd70 said:


> ........but, allowing owners that don't use all of their options to effect the availabilty of other owners in a subsequent use year will prove deadly.........This will infectuously grow to include all owners, no matter package size or how many *'s there are in close proximity to your "elite" status.



It all depends on how it's set up.  Presumably, if you roll your options to the following year, that might increase availability in the current year for others.  Hilton allows unused points to be rolled over, and I always thought that was an advantage of the Hilton system.  I haven't heard about any negative ramifications for Hilton owners.  Anyone have first hand experience with Hilton?


----------



## C30NY

DeniseM said:


> They've already stated that it will be for 3 and 4 Star Elites - for a timeshare to count towards Elite status it must be a developer purchase, or be requalified.  You can't reach 3 or 4 Star Elite with only resale purchases.



I was referring to someone previously stating it may be rolled out eventually to all SVN members...not just * elite.

Ive been hanging around these forums for almost a year now, although I dont post much....but I do notice and dont know why are you always on the attack to prove someone wrong, or yourself right?    As helpful as you are at times...you are the exact opposite as well.


----------



## DeniseM

Jase369 said:


> I was referring to someone previously stating it may be rolled out eventually to all SVN members...not just * elite.
> 
> Ive been hanging around these forums for almost a year now, although I dont post much....but I do notice and dont know why are you always on the attack to prove someone wrong, or yourself right?    As helpful as you are at times...you are the exact opposite as well.



I'm sorry, but that's not what you said - you said:  





> I'm afraid that *when it rolls out*, [buying from the developer] is going to be the requirement...Its another way to promote buying developer, and detract from resale...although I doubt it will sway many of us.



To "roll something out" is to start something new.

I was simply pointing out that "when this rolls out" only 4 & 5 Star Elite owner will be allowed to participate, and the timeshares used to reach 4 & 5 Elite owners are automatically treated as developer purchases, so it's a moot point.  

I honestly didn't know if you knew that - I was simply providing additional  information.

It appears now, that you actually meant to say, _"When they expand this program beyond the Elite owners, I bet they will only allow developer weeks."_ 

That's a very good question - In most situations, mandatory/resale owners are treated the same as developer owners.  So treating them differently in this situation would be a deviation from that.  I'm drawing a blank here - can't mandatory/resale owners  borrow Staroptions from the next year?

We correct & disagree with each other here on TUG all the time - it's the nature of the forum - we love to debate the ins and outs of timesharing.  But just because someone corrects you, or disagrees with you, doesn't make it an attack.  In reality, TUG is an extremely civil website, compared to many.


----------



## Ken555

I suspect they will limit this to elite owners only, at least for a while. And while I own enough to qualify for a (low) elite level, I'm not elite since I bought resale and therefore wouldn't benefit by this new (anticipated) benefit. No complaint here, though, as over the last five years the most I've "lost" each year has been about 4,000 options, so would take a bunch of years for me to gain value from this new feature. For others, I'm sure it has much more practical use and could be a welcome benefit.


----------



## alwysonvac

*Just my opinion...*

I hope this new feature is true and is available to everyone. 
This is a BIG PLUS in my book 



sptung said:


> Certainly makes being in SVN and using SOs more attractive.



Yes, Defintely !! 



SDKath said:


> Yaaay!  Great perk.  Now to balance things out, how about them letting us "borrow" too!
> 
> Katherine



Yes let's hope they consider borrrowing as well.  

One of the best features of my other timeshares (Hilton, Disney and WorldMark) is the ability to bank and borrow. 

For Hilton and Disney that means I can use my banked/borrowed usage as soon as the reservation window opens for non-home resort owners (Hilton 9 months before check-in & Disney 7 months before checkin). Disney actually extends that option a bit further by allowing banked/borrowed usage during the home resort reservation window (however this is only allowed for banked points that are associated with the same home resort).  



grgs said:


> It all depends on how it's set up.  Presumably, if you roll your options to the following year, that might increase availability in the current year for others.  Hilton allows unused points to be rolled over, and I always thought that was an advantage of the Hilton system.  I haven't heard about any negative ramifications for Hilton owners.  Anyone have first hand experience with Hilton?



Banking and Borrowing gives me lots of flexibility with my Hilton, WorldMark and Disney timeshares. It allow me to stretch my week/points/credits over a two year period. I can visit every year, every two or every three years. I can combine my usage for consecutive or concurrent stay. For my extend family trips, I can reserve larger accomodations for longer periods of time. I can also combine my usage to stay at resorts that require more points/credits. 
NOTE: With all my timeshares, you can not bank or borrow usage for more than one year.

Hilton and Disney have banking windows. 
For Hilton, I have to purchase this option ($69 online / $89 by phone) before the end of the year. So by 12/31/2011, I have to tell them if I want to bank my 2012 usage into 2013. I can also borrow my previous banked points at anytime for a 2012 reservation. Hilton doesn't charges a fee for borrowing.
For Disney, there is no separate fee for banking/borrowing however banking must be completed at least 120 days (four months) prior to the end of your Use Year. 

The lack of a banking/borrowing option is one of the things I hate about my annual Four Season week. You have to either use it (for yourself, rent, etc) or exchange it. 

I recently purchased a resale Starwood EOY week with the thought of selling my annual resale Starwood week because I purposely wanted to use my SOs within SVN. I didn't want to be stuck with having to deposit my week with II if I couldn't use it within my use year. 

This potential new option for resale owners makes having more SOs a workable option for me.


----------



## zinger1457

woodyd70 said:


> I just meant that I do not believe the "owner-user" will benefit.  I cannot perceive how carrying over options from last year will benefit owners as a whole.  Options are tied to inventory, when more than one use year is being used in only one use year, somebody loses.  For those that disagree, I respect your opinions.....



I would welcome it if there is a short window (60/90 days) to using carried over options.  I own at WKV and the occupancy is rarely full during platinum season, except during MLB spring training season.  I've been there when the occupancy has been as low as 50%.  In most cases these carry over options will be used on rooms that would have gone unused otherwise.


----------



## lorenmd

we are going to the owner's update on wednesday so i will ask all your questions.  the person who booked us mentioned there is a new program they're rolling out about banking star options so i will get some answers.  the weather is perfect here and our "penthouse suite" is awesome.


----------



## WestinOwner

I was just at the Owners Update at Harbourside 4 days ago and they advised me the banking of Staroptions was definitely coming into place later this year.   

In my opinion, banking works incredibly well in the Disney Vacation Club, and so I think it will work well in Starwood.  Anything that adds flexibility to my ownership interests is welcome.  

WestinOwner


----------



## tfalk

My wife got an email announcing it this afternoon, I haven't seen the email yet but it said it was available for all owners, 4 and 5* could bank this years points.


----------



## tomandrobin

Just got my email on the new StarOption banking!

Welcome to the newest benefit of Starwood Vacation Network … a better way to see the world®.

Owners like you have told us that you'd like to bank your unused StarOptions to make the most of your ownership. Today, we're making that possible.

Beginning in early 2012, you may bank your StarOptions and use them for travel to a Starwood Vacation Network resort, for up to two years.

There's no limit on how many StarOptions you can bank, and no annual restrictions on how often you can use this benefit to make the most of your ownership. You're free to bank as many StarOptions as you'd like, as many times as you need.

As an added bonus, Four- and Five-Star Starwood Vacation Network Elite members may bank any remaining StarOptions from their 2011 Use Year right now. Simply call Owner Services at 800 847 8262.

Would you like more details about this new benefit? Please, review the FAQ for answers to your most common questions. Then, plan on banking in 2012.

If you still need more information, call Owner Services today

Click here for Terms and Conditions.


----------



## GregT

tomandrobin said:


> Just got my email on the new StarOption banking!
> 
> Welcome to the newest benefit of Starwood Vacation Network … a better way to see the world®.
> 
> Owners like you have told us that you'd like to bank your unused StarOptions to make the most of your ownership. Today, we're making that possible.
> 
> Beginning in early 2012, you may bank your StarOptions and use them for travel to a Starwood Vacation Network resort, for up to two years.
> 
> There's no limit on how many StarOptions you can bank, and no annual restrictions on how often you can use this benefit to make the most of your ownership. You're free to bank as many StarOptions as you'd like, as many times as you need.
> 
> As an added bonus, Four- and Five-Star Starwood Vacation Network Elite members may bank any remaining StarOptions from their 2011 Use Year right now. Simply call Owner Services at 800 847 8262.
> 
> Would you like more details about this new benefit? Please, review the FAQ for answers to your most common questions. Then, plan on banking in 2012.
> 
> If you still need more information, call Owner Services today
> 
> *Click here for Terms and Conditions*.



Tom,

Can you post the Terms and Conditions?  Very interesting....

Thanks!


----------



## jarta

tomandrobin,   ...   "As an added bonus, Four- and Five-Star Starwood Vacation Network Elite members may bank any remaining StarOptions from their 2011 Use Year right now. Simply call Owner Services at 800 847 8262."

Since 4 and 5 Star SVN Elites have until October 1, 2011 to convert any StarOption weeks to SPG Starpoints, I don't see the necessity of rushing.  Why not wait until September 30 and see if anything develops in the air mile market?

Nice perk, though.

I wonder if you will be able to bank 2012 StarOptions into 2013 and then convert the banked 2012 StarOptions up until October 1, 2013?   ...   eom


----------



## woodyd70

A few of the rules of Life........

"What goes up, must come down"
"Only Death and taxes are guaranteed"
With higher risk comes higher reward, and vice versa
For every action there is an equal reaction
Oh, I almost forgot, if you live in the USA you don't have to work anymore, we have programs for all the basic essentials in life, even cell phones now:rofl: 

A few of the rules of timesharing........

Maintenance fees go up
Developer financing is outrageously high
Fixed/Float weeks will bring $1 on resale (with a few exceptions)
Buyer's of Developer weeks pay the marketing cost of non-buyers plus, plus

"Flexibility comes at a price, AVAILABILITY" 

I really don't mean to sound negative about the banking of staroptions.  I have my fingers crossed along with all of you that it works well for all of us.  I just have my doubts, I SO hope I'm wrong.........
JMO


----------



## KACTravels

More Info from the FAQ:
Q: How much does it cost to bank StarOptions?
A:Five-Star Elite Owners: No charge.
  Three-Star and Four-Star Elite Owners: $79
  All other Owners: $99

AND for resales:
Q: I bought my ownership from a third party and not directly from Starwood Vacation Ownership. Can I bank my StarOptions?
A: Yes. You can bank your StarOptions.


----------



## jarta

For banking of SVN StarOptions to be a benefit to an owner, you must first have SVN StarOptions to bank.  Banking StarOptions is of no benefit to those who have none.

And, if availability by SVN trade shrinks due to banking of StarOptions, availability due to bulk depositing in II will probably shrink, too.    ...   eom


----------



## Maui_ed

[FONT=&quot]The *[FONT=&quot]Starwood   Vacation Network[/FONT]*SM program is debuting a brand-new   benefit in 2012: The ability to [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]bank[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] your   unused StarOptions, for up to two years. When you're ready to take your next   vacation, your Banked StarOptions will help get you there. Or, store those   extra StarOptions for a special trip you're planning or an extra-long   getaway.

  There's no limit on how many StarOptions you can [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]bank[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot], and   no annual restrictions on how often you can use this flexible choice to   manage your ownership. You're free to [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]bank[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] as   many StarOptions as you'd like, as many times as you need.

  As an added bonus, Four- and Five-Star Elite members may bank any remaining   StarOptions from their 2011 Use Year right now.

  [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Get complete details on banking StarOptions.[/FONT]*


From an e-mail that I just received.  The link takes you to mystarcentral.com where you have to log in to your account to see the announcement.


----------



## Maui_ed

I guess I should have read the earlier post.  Not exactly the same wording as the e-mail I received, but certainly the same message.  Apologies.


----------



## Denise L

Just got my email too.  Banked SOs can only be used for 8 months out, so clearly you lose your view (if you have one).  So it would be of no use to us if we, say, wanted to spend two back-to-back weeks in Maui. We'd most likely have to move after a week since we'd have OV for one week and no view guaranteed for the other.

$99 is the banking fee for us no-Star folks who paid a measly $45K for our one week  .

Gotta LOVE my DVC with no fees to book, cancel, bank or borrow!


----------



## ocdb8r

Here's the whole FAQ for those curious.

*Frequently Asked Questions

What is banking StarOptions?*
Banking StarOptions is the ability for you to keep your unused StarOptions for up to two years and use them to travel to a Starwood Vacation Network resort. Banking is subject to the terms and conditions of Starwood Vacation Network membership. Reservations made using Banked StarOptions are based on availability of StarOptions banked by other network members.

*Will my unused StarOptions automatically be banked?*
No. You must call Owner Services and let us know that you'd like to bank your StarOptions. Your StarOptions will be forfeited if you do not bank them by the deadline, assign your week to Interval International or convert your week to Starpoints by your designated deadline.

*When do I call to save my StarOptions?*
Four-Star and Five-Star Elite may bank any remaining StarOptions from the 2011 Use Year now. They may begin banking 2012 StarOptions on October 1, 2011. All other Owners can begin banking 2012 StarOptions in early 2012.

*I only have a few StarOptions remaining. Can I bank those?*
Yes. You can bank an entire year's worth of StarOptions, or just a few. It's your choice.

*Do Banked StarOptions expire?*
Yes. Banked StarOptions are available for travel to any of the 20 Starwood Vacation Network resorts through December 31 of the second year beyond the Use Year banked. So, if you bank 2012 StarOptions, you can use them 2013 and/or 2014. After that, they are forfeited.
*
How much does it cost to bank StarOptions?
*
    Five-Star Elite Owners: No charge.
    Three-Star and Four-Star Elite Owners: $79
    All other Owners: $99

*How far out can I make a reservation with Banked StarOptions?*
If you want to stay a week or more, you can make a reservation at a Starwood Vacation Network resort using Banked StarOptions eight months or less before your desired travel date. If you'd like to stay less than a week, you may reserve as early as three months in advance. Reservations made using Banked StarOptions are based on availability of StarOptions banked by other network members.

*Can I assign Banked StarOptions to Interval International or convert them to Starpoints?*
No. Banked StarOptions can only be used to vacation at a Starwood Vacation Network resort within two years of banking them. You can make a reservation up to eight months before your desired travel date.

*I want to give my ownership to a family member. Do Banked StarOptions transfer with ownership?*
In some cases. Your Banked StarOptions may transfer to a new Owner if you re-deed or will your Ownership to an immediate family member (parent, child, sibling or grandparent). They also transfer if you choose to upgrade your ownership. However, Banked StarOptions do not transfer with the sale of your ownership week.
*
I have made a reservation with Banked StarOptions but need to cancel. Do I receive a refund of StarOptions?*
If you cancel a reservation made with Banked StarOptions, your Banked StarOptions will be returned to your account and must be used by the original expiration date. Standard reservation cancellation rules apply.

*If I bank my StarOptions, but change my mind, can I take them back?*
No. Banking your StarOptions is a final transaction and cannot be reversed.

*I have a biennial ownership. Can I bank StarOptions?*
Yes. You may bank your StarOptions and perhaps travel every year for shorter vacations instead of waiting every other year.

*Are my housekeeping services affected on my vacation if I've used Banked StarOptions?*
When using Banked StarOptions, your villa will receive a complete clean prior to your arrival and a mid-week, limited-service tidy (at most resorts) if you are staying at least seven nights, provided you have housekeeping services still associated with your ownership week. Mid-week housekeeping service is not provided for stays less than seven nights. Additional housekeeping fees will be automatically charged to your villa folio for additional reservations made with Banked StarOptions once your annual housekeeping service has been used.

*I am behind on my maintenance fees. Can I still bank StarOptions?*
No. Owners must be current on maintenance fees to bank StarOptions or make a reservation using Banked StarOptions. You do not need to pre-pay your maintenance fees to bank StarOptions.
*
I bought my ownership from a third party and not directly from Starwood Vacation Ownership. Can I bank my StarOptions?*
Yes. You can bank your StarOptions.

*I own Week 52 and receive Week 53 as a bonus every seven years. Can I bank StarOptions associated with Week 53?*
Not at this time.
*
I received a special allotment of StarOptions when I first purchased. Can I bank those?*
No. Only StarOptions associated with your ownership week can be banked.


----------



## tomandrobin

Frequently Asked Questions

What is banking StarOptions?
Banking StarOptions is the ability for you to keep your unused StarOptions for up to two years and use them to travel to a Starwood Vacation Network resort. Banking is subject to the terms and conditions of Starwood Vacation Network membership. Reservations made using Banked StarOptions are based on availability of StarOptions banked by other network members.

Will my unused StarOptions automatically be banked?
No. You must call Owner Services and let us know that you'd like to bank your StarOptions. Your StarOptions will be forfeited if you do not bank them by the deadline, assign your week to Interval International or convert your week to Starpoints by your designated deadline.

When do I call to save my StarOptions?
Four-Star and Five-Star Elite may bank any remaining StarOptions from the 2011 Use Year now. They may begin banking 2012 StarOptions on October 1, 2011. All other Owners can begin banking 2012 StarOptions in early 2012.

I only have a few StarOptions remaining. Can I bank those?
Yes. You can bank an entire year's worth of StarOptions, or just a few. It's your choice.

Do Banked StarOptions expire?
Yes. Banked StarOptions are available for travel to any of the 20 Starwood Vacation Network resorts through December 31 of the second year beyond the Use Year banked. So, if you bank 2012 StarOptions, you can use them 2013 and/or 2014. After that, they are forfeited.
How much does it cost to bank StarOptions?

    Five-Star Elite Owners: No charge.
    Three-Star and Four-Star Elite Owners: $79
    All other Owners: $99

How far out can I make a reservation with Banked StarOptions?
If you want to stay a week or more, you can make a reservation at a Starwood Vacation Network resort using Banked StarOptions eight months or less before your desired travel date. If you'd like to stay less than a week, you may reserve as early as three months in advance. Reservations made using Banked StarOptions are based on availability of StarOptions banked by other network members.

Can I assign Banked StarOptions to Interval International or convert them to Starpoints?
No. Banked StarOptions can only be used to vacation at a Starwood Vacation Network resort within two years of banking them. You can make a reservation up to eight months before your desired travel date.

I want to give my ownership to a family member. Do Banked StarOptions transfer with ownership?
In some cases. Your Banked StarOptions may transfer to a new Owner if you re-deed or will your Ownership to an immediate family member (parent, child, sibling or grandparent). They also transfer if you choose to upgrade your ownership. However, Banked StarOptions do not transfer with the sale of your ownership week.

I have made a reservation with Banked StarOptions but need to cancel. Do I receive a refund of StarOptions?
If you cancel a reservation made with Banked StarOptions, your Banked StarOptions will be returned to your account and must be used by the original expiration date. Standard reservation cancellation rules apply.

If I bank my StarOptions, but change my mind, can I take them back?
No. Banking your StarOptions is a final transaction and cannot be reversed.

I have a biennial ownership. Can I bank StarOptions?
Yes. You may bank your StarOptions and perhaps travel every year for shorter vacations instead of waiting every other year.

Are my housekeeping services affected on my vacation if I've used Banked StarOptions?
When using Banked StarOptions, your villa will receive a complete clean prior to your arrival and a mid-week, limited-service tidy (at most resorts) if you are staying at least seven nights, provided you have housekeeping services still associated with your ownership week. Mid-week housekeeping service is not provided for stays less than seven nights. Additional housekeeping fees will be automatically charged to your villa folio for additional reservations made with Banked StarOptions once your annual housekeeping service has been used.

I am behind on my maintenance fees. Can I still bank StarOptions?
No. Owners must be current on maintenance fees to bank StarOptions or make a reservation using Banked StarOptions. You do not need to pre-pay your maintenance fees to bank StarOptions.

I bought my ownership from a third party and not directly from Starwood Vacation Ownership. Can I bank my StarOptions?
Yes. You can bank your StarOptions.

I own Week 52 and receive Week 53 as a bonus every seven years. Can I bank StarOptions associated with Week 53?
Not at this time.

I received a special allotment of StarOptions when I first purchased. Can I bank those?
No. Only StarOptions associated with your ownership week can be banked.


----------



## tomandrobin

Banking StarOptions®

1    Banking is a benefit available to Starwood Vacation Network (“SVN”) Members and is subject to all SVN membership terms and conditions.

2    Banked StarOptions may only be used to confirm reservations made during the Starwood Vacation Network Float period beginning 8 months or less in advance of the requested arrival date.

3    Reservations made using Banked StarOptions are based on availability of StarOptions banked by other SVN Members.

4    Banked StarOptions reservations are subject to SVN rules and regulations pursuant to the Starwood Vacation Exchange Company Disclosure Guide and related SVN documents including but not limited to cancellation policy, lengths of stay, and additional housekeeping fees.

5    SVN Members may bank all or any portion of unused StarOptions.

6    Banked StarOptions are valid through and travel must be completed by December 31 of the second year beyond the Use Year banked.

7    All fees, including but not limited to maintenance fees, taxes and SVN fees associated with an SVN Member’s ownership, must be current to bank StarOptions and at the time a reservation is made using Banked StarOptions.

8    Banking can be requested as early as October 1 of the Use Year prior to the Use Year being banked and no later than July 1 of the Use Year being banked for all SVN Members. However, 3 and 4 Star Elite Members may request banking as late as October 1 of the Use Year being banked.  5 Star Elite Members may request banking as late as December 31 of the Use Year being banked.

9    Banking is a final transaction and cannot be reversed.

10    Unused StarOptions will not be banked automatically and therefore SVN Member must contact Owner Services by the applicable deadlines to bank all or a portion of unused StarOptions.

11    Applicable StarOption banking fees are required at the time of banking and are charged per transaction.

12    Banked StarOptions may transfer in the event of will or deed transfer to an immediate family Member (mother, father, son, daughter, brother, sister, grandparents).  However, Banked StarOptions do not transfer when ownership weeks are transferred or sold to other individuals or entities.

13    Banked StarOptions may transfer with original expiration date in the event of an upgrade of the existing ownership interest to a new ownership interest purchased directly from Starwood Vacation Ownership.

14    The StarOptions Banking benefit will be available in early 2012 for 2012 Use Year weeks for SVN Members and 3-Star Elite Members. 4- and 5-Star Elite Members may bank unused 2011 Use Year StarOptions in August 2011 and may bank 2012 Use Year StarOptions on October 1, 2011.  

15    SVEC Operator reserves the right to change, modify or cancel benefits of SVN, including but not limited to banking, at any time and in its sole discretion. This message is for informational purposes only and complete terms and conditions are in the SVEC Disclosure Guide and related SVN Documents.


----------



## gravitar

wow.. lets see, does SVN read here?   

Post 2

It's nice they went a bit further!


----------



## DavidnRobin

Unlikely I will ever use this benefit, but I see where it could come in handy if something came up (or if you have more SOs than vacation time...)

So... resale owners can bank SOs as well (interesting).  Hey j-man... you missed that resale buyer of Mandatory resorts do get SOs, and therefore SOs can be banked.  This looks like another benefit (albeit a small one) of buying a Mandatory resorts resale over a Voluntary resort where a resale owner does not get SOs.

added - I never knew that week 52 owners get week Week 53 as a bonus week every 7 years - did anyone else know this?  I always thought that SVO gets week 53.  Do they pay MFs for the bonus week?


----------



## LisaRex

DavidnRobin said:


> So... resale owners can bank SOs as well (interesting).  Hey j-man... you missed that resale buyer of Mandatory resorts do get SOs, and therefore SOs can be banked.  This looks like another benefit (albeit a small one) of buying a Mandatory resorts resale over a Voluntary resort where a resale owner does not get SOs.



Voluntary resale owners have had the perk of banking weeks for years in II. We're just catching up!


----------



## djdavid79

*Terms and Conditions*

apparently this has been posted, and my computer did not reload the page correctly


----------



## pathways25

*More questions & answers*

I called Owner Services with some additional questions that weren't covered in the terms and conditions or the FAQ:


*Can banked and regular SO's be combined?*

Banked and regular SO's are accounted for separately, but can be combined.


*Can restricted SO's be banked?
*
Yes.  Restricted SO's that are banked will become unrestricted in the bank.  A reservation that uses banked SO's that is canceled within 60 days of arrival will cause the banked SO's to become restricted in the bank.


*Can SO's that are banked be "borrowed" back into the current use year?*

No.  Once banked, SO's cannot be returned to the original use year.


For 2011 usage, 5*'s have until 12/31 and 4*'s have until 10/1 to bank their SO's.


----------



## Darwin

DavidnRobin said:


> added - I never knew that week 52 owners get week Week 53 as a bonus week every 7 years - did anyone else know this?  I always thought that SVO gets week 53.  Do they pay MFs for the bonus week?


 
Yes, but if I remember correctly we also have to pay the MFs.  Marriott also does the same thing.


----------



## WINSLOW

tomandrobin said:


> Banking StarOptions®
> 
> 3    Reservations made using Banked StarOptions are based on availability of StarOptions banked by other SVN Members.




Okay, I'm stuck on this Rule.  
Maybe because I'm still trying to learn about Marriotts DC Points two buckets of inventory,  but does this mean there will be two pools (buckets) of StarOptions?    

If you can only make a banked StarOption reservation when someone else at a resort you want to go to actually banks their StarOptions, that lessens the chance to get a reservation from both pools.  right? am I over thinking this?


----------



## GregT

WINSLOW said:


> Okay, I'm stuck on this Rule.
> Maybe because I'm still trying to learn about Marriotts DC Points two buckets of inventory,  but does this mean there will be two pools (buckets) of StarOptions?
> 
> If you can only make a banked StarOption reservation when someone else at a resort you want to go to actually banks their StarOptions, that lessens the chance to get a reservation from both pools.  right? am I over thinking this?



Winslow,

From my read on this, it definitely appears like the StarOptions can be co-mingled easily -- which is different from what we are struggling with in the Marriott system (the two different types of points).  This is just like Marriott where 2011 Legacy Points can be mixed with 2012 Legacy Points (it's just the second bucket in the Marriott system that is unusual).

I believe this is an accurate comparison to other systems:

Starwood lets you bank for two years (to December 31), for $99.  You must bank prior to July 1st of the Usage Year

HGVC lets you bank for one year (to December 31), for $69 (online).  You can bank up to Dec 31st of the Usage Year

Marriott lets you bank for one year (to December 31), for free.   You must bank prior to July 1st of the Usage Year.

Wyndham lets you bank (credit pool) for two years (from date of credit pool).  You must bank prior to January 1st of the Usage Year.

Worldmark banks automatically for two years (to December 31), at no charge.

I don't know how Disney works, but its likely similar to Marriott.

I think the Starwood addition is terrific and they've implemented a good combination of the above systems (for their $99 fee).  I don't believe there will be a significant unfavorable impact to inventory availability.  Time will tell if this is true.

Best to all,

Greg


----------



## tomandrobin

DavidnRobin said:


> added - I never knew that week 52 owners get week Week 53 as a bonus week every 7 years - did anyone else know this?  I always thought that SVO gets week 53.  Do they pay MFs for the bonus week?



Nope.....New to me....But I will never own a week 52 either.


----------



## jerseygirl

I think it's only certain (older - pre-SVN) resorts where week 52 owners get week 53.  I don't have legal docs for all my weeks, but for the ones I do have, I'm pretty sure they state that Starwood gets week 53.


----------



## jarta

"3 Reservations made using Banked StarOptions are based on availability of StarOptions banked by other SVN Members."

I read this Rule 3 to say that the only rental pool weeks for banked StarOption reservations will be the weeks that are "freed up" by the owners of those weeks ("other SVN Members") banking the StarOptions for the weeks.  Just have to see how it works in reality.   ...   eom


----------



## SDKath

Sorry if I missed this somewhere but if you bank SOs and then want to make a ressie 12 months out at a resort you own at, could those SOs be used to make the ressie?

Here is an example:

WMH 148,100 SOs banked from 2011 to 2012/13 use
Call in 2012 and want to book in 2013 using these banked SOs, let's say out 11 months.

Can I do this?  Or do the banked options lose the "home advantage"?

Thanks, Katherine


----------



## alwysonvac

tomandrobin said:
			
		

> Banking StarOptions®
> 
> #3. Reservations made using Banked StarOptions are based on availability of StarOptions banked by other SVN Members.





			
				WINSLOW said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm stuck on this Rule.
> Maybe because I'm still trying to learn about Marriotts DC Points two buckets of inventory,  but does this mean there will be two pools (buckets) of StarOptions?



I've been thinking about that same rule. Maybe I'm over thinking too  

I've been wondering why they included such wording and the impact.  
It sounds like availability will be determined based on the number of StarOptions(SOs) banked in the same year you want to make your reservations. 

Here's the scenario....

In 2011, the Elite members that can bank their 2011 usage, bank a total of 500,000 SOs for use in 2012 and 2013.

In 2012, banking opens up for all SVN members. More members jump on the band wagon and say we have 2,000,000 SOs banked in 2012 for use in 2013 & 2014.

The Elite members who previous banked their 2011 will have no problems using their banked SOs in 2012 because the # of SOs banked in 2012 exceeds the number of SOs banked in the previous year. 

Hmmm.... but what happens to the extra 1,500,000 StarOptions? Shouldn't this somehow get credited into the 2013/2014 bucket (Starwood could use the extra SOs for cash rentals, promotional stays, etc and then credit back the usage to the SVN members in 2013) ?

And what happens during the years when the # of banked SOs in the current year doesn't exceed the number of SOs banked from the previous year.

For example, let's say in 2013, what happens if only 750,000 SOs are banked for use in 2014 & 2015. Will no one be able to make reservations in 2013 using banked SOs once the 750,000 SOs banked in 2013 is used? 

I hope this is not the intent


----------



## pathways25

SDKath said:


> Sorry if I missed this somewhere but if you bank SOs and then want to make a ressie 12 months out at a resort you own at, could those SOs be used to make the ressie?
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> WMH 148,100 SOs banked from 2011 to 2012/13 use
> Call in 2012 and want to book in 2013 using these banked SOs, let's say out 11 months.
> 
> Can I do this?  Or do the banked options lose the "home advantage"?
> 
> Thanks, Katherine



I believe the rule states that banked SO's can only be used within the StarOption booking window, thus 8 months or less before check-in, so no home resort bookings.


----------



## GregT

tomandrobin said:


> Banking StarOptions®
> 3    Reservations made using Banked StarOptions are based on availability of StarOptions banked by other SVN Members.



Wyndham has similar language in their book regarding limitations on the use of their Pooled Points, and yet there is no practical disadvantage.   Pooled Points are as effective as current Usage Year Points, with the exception of home resort reservations at 12 months out.

I also believe the calendar doesn't support this risk of limiting use of banked StarOptions until a week is freed up -- ie if I have until June 30, 2013 to bank my 2013 StarOptions -- I've negated half the year for someone to use their banked 2012 StarOptions (and I've negated the entire 2013 Platinum Period).     We will see.....fun stuff, these timeshares.....we'll know more next year......

Best,

Greg


----------



## lorenmd

well if july comes around in 2013 and i don't think i see a possibility of using my SO i can lose them or bank them, or do the II thing which never seems to work out for me and i do have some resorts that don't have SO that i put in II so i don't need any more of those.  for people like me it is a win win situation as i am looking at probably losing my 80k SO for this year if i can't think of someplace to go.  i would love to be able to bank this year.  instead i will maybe take a vacation that i wouldn't otherwise take and go someplace i don't necessarily want to go just to use them.  this is great news.


----------



## LisaRex

lorenmd said:


> for people like me it is a win win situation as i am looking at probably losing my 80k SO for this year if i can't think of someplace to go.  i would love to be able to bank this year.



I assume you're 4 or 5* because only they can bank SOs this year.


----------



## jarta

lorenmd,   ...   You are correct.  It is a winning situation.  No matter how useful (and we will probably argue about it on TUG _ad nauseum_), the ability to bank StarOptions will provide some opportunity of flexibility to SVN Elites that was not there before.

Now, 5 Star Elites can bank StarOptions for free or, until October 1 of each year, convert StarOptions to SPG Starpoints.

Lesser benefit for 3 Star and 4 Star Elites.  They will have the added StarOption banking option - for a fee.

So, it has to be a win situation for them.  How much or how useful a win?  We'll just have to wait and see.    ...   eom


----------



## LisaRex

Banking gives folks who own silver season and/or VOIs at the less expensive resorts a chance to skip a year to accumulate sufficient points to book platinum season and/or more bedrooms in the resorts that they couldn't get in before.  So, I can see that in a few years there will be even more demand for places like WSJ, HRA, and Hawaii and even more II deposits for the less expensive resorts.


----------



## work2travel

Without a doubt, the new SO banking benefit for mandatory resort owners will also diminish availability of Starwood resorts on II. A negative impact for voluntary non-developer purchases.


----------



## Politico

*Banking Deadline*

A couple posts in this thread have referenced a banking deadline of July 1st each use year. I did not see this deadline in the terms or FAQs. Is there a deadline to bank each yer or is it simply Dec. 31st of each use year?


----------



## Politico

Politico said:


> A couple posts in this thread have referenced a banking deadline of July 1st each use year. I did not see this deadline in the terms or FAQs. Is there a deadline to bank each yer or is it simply Dec. 31st of each use year?



Nevermind. Found the answer to my own question in the fine print of the terms and conditions. July 1 for non-elites and Oct 1. for 4* and 5*elites.


----------



## KACTravels

Politico said:


> A couple posts in this thread have referenced a banking deadline of July 1st each use year. I did not see this deadline in the terms or FAQs. Is there a deadline to bank each yer or is it simply Dec. 31st of each use year?



From earlier post:  
8) Banking can be requested as early as October 1 of the Use Year prior to the Use Year being banked and no later than July 1 of the Use Year being banked for all SVN Members. However, 3 and 4 Star Elite Members may request banking as late as October 1 of the Use Year being banked. 5 Star Elite Members may request banking as late as December 31 of the Use Year being banked.


----------



## MON2REY

*Star Option Banking*

Did everyone get this message from Starwood?  All of us can now bank the options, not just the Elite.


The Starwood Vacation NetworkSM program is debuting a brand-new benefit in 2012: The ability to bank your unused StarOptions, for up to two years. When you're ready to take your next vacation, your Banked StarOptions will help get you there. Or, store those extra StarOptions for a special trip you're planning or an extra-long getaway.

There's no limit on how many StarOptions you can bank, and no annual restrictions on how often you can use this flexible choice to manage your ownership. You're free to bank as many StarOptions as you'd like, as many times as you need.

Sorry........totally missed the Sticky

As an added bonus, Four- and Five-Star Elite members may bank any remaining StarOptions from their 2011 Use Year right now.


----------



## lorenmd

i am going to the owners info session tomorrow.  if anyone has any specific questions i would be happy to ask them and write down the answers so i don't get confused. and no i'm not an elite.  that is why i am glad it is offered to all.  i only wish i could bank this year.  next year will  most likely be the same, can't find a time to use my options but next year i can bank so i only have to worry about how to use this year.  and no, i won't let them talk me into buying more to become an elite.  i can't use what i have.


----------



## saluki

I am wondering if it will be possible make a reservation that requires banked Staroptions on the same phone call that I bank the options.

In other words, let's say that I have 81000 Staroptions & have not used them this year. Can I call Owner Services at the 8 month mark, check availability for a 148,100 SO reservation the following calendar year, make that reservation & then do the banking process? Or, will it be necessary to commit to banking the SO's in advance?

(I know that banking starts next year for non-elites, just using above scenario for an example)


----------



## MON2REY

Can the banked options be co-mingled with the regular options or must they be used separately?  I don't quite understand the meaning of the following text from the Terms & Conditions:

"Reservations made using Banked StarOptions are based on availability of StarOptions banked by other SVN Members."


----------



## pathways25

MON2REY said:


> Can the banked options be co-mingled with the regular options or must they be used separately?  I don't quite understand the meaning of the following text from the Terms & Conditions:
> 
> "Reservations made using Banked StarOptions are based on availability of StarOptions banked by other SVN Members."



I called and asked that question.  The answer is that banked and regular SO's are accounted for separately, but can be combined for reservations.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1158581&postcount=59


----------



## jarta

"banked and regular SO's are accounted for separately, but can be combined for reservations."

I was just told the same thing by Elite Services.  And, there will only be 1 reservation pool.  Anything (week/room) that is available will be available for banked, unbanked or a combination of banked and unbanked use of StarOptions.

Rule 3 does *not* mean that banked StarOptions can only be used to reserve a week/room that is available because the associated StarOptions have themselves been banked.   ...   eom


----------



## harzim

*Banking Staroptions*

Am I the only one excited about this??  I own an odd EOY and so have been forced to use my week in the odd years whether I want to vacation then or not.  I know, this is what I bought so I can't complain about it.  However, my only option if I couldn't or didn't want to travel those years was to rent it out.  

I am very happy about this new change.  If I understand correctly how this will work, it gives us EOY owners a great option.  Also, it will be great for others who won't lose unused Staroptions.  I know Starwoods system isn't perfect, but I think this was a great change.  What do you think??


----------



## Captron

harzim,

I too am excited about this new development.

Take a look at the "sticky" at the top of the page for an ongoing discussion. You bring up all good points and most of it has been discussed in the sticky.

I almost did a post just like yours last night and saw the sticky at the last minute before I hit send.


----------



## solange

*staroptions banking*

The link does not work yet, at least for me, so to clear on all details. I also thought it was good and that in theory (in theory) this could even positively impact availability at some popular resorts ( if owners choose that option instead of renting their weeks off for instance). It could also increase competition however if for instance the economy impacts behavior significantly for one given year and the next year, more people decide to go on vacations. Overall, without using sophisticated prediction....it will likely increase variation in availability in both directions but hopefully a little more in the right direction?


----------



## pointsjunkie

hopefully this will increase the value of mandatory resorts on the resale market. if you are selling make sure you put this new benefit in your advertisement.


----------



## lmswan

harzim said:


> Am I the only one excited about this??  I own an odd EOY and so have been forced to use my week in the odd years whether I want to vacation then or not.  I know, this is what I bought so I can't complain about it.  However, my only option if I couldn't or didn't want to travel those years was to rent it out.
> 
> I am very happy about this new change.  If I understand correctly how this will work, it gives us EOY owners a great option.  Also, it will be great for others who won't lose unused Staroptions.  I know Starwoods system isn't perfect, but I think this was a great change.  What do you think??



I agree, it does give us EOY owners more flexibility. I'm surprised that we will be able to use the resorts in non-use years but am very happy about it! This gives us more incentive to increase our SOs by buying another week as well.


----------



## PamMo

LisaRex said:


> Banking gives folks who own silver season and/or VOIs at the less expensive resorts a chance to skip a year to accumulate sufficient points to book platinum season and/or more bedrooms in the resorts that they couldn't get in before.  So, I can see that in a few years there will be even more demand for places like WSJ, HRA, and Hawaii and even more II deposits for the less expensive resorts.



I think you're right. This will definitely change the flow pattern of trading within the Starwood system. If owners can bank/combine years of StarOptions, there will be even more demand for WSJ, HRA, and Hawaii - with no increase in supply. I'm wondering if we've seen the last of bulk banking for those prime properties? That would definitely lower the value of non-mandatory resales that have been touted for great up-trades in II with the Starwood priority.


----------



## lorenmd

I just returned from an owner info meeting and they said they are still going to bulk deposit and svn would feed it until it was fully banked in a couple years.  They did offer us a decent deal which we are running the numbers on but basically they may retro both our one bedrooms at sdo if we buy a 2 bedroom eoy at north and a bunch of starpoint incentives because with this new banking option the push is to get to 3 star elite


----------



## BradC

I'm curious if anyone else has done this calculation yet:  What's the minimum number of StarOptions that makes sense to bank, given the $99 (or less) fee?


----------



## Ken555

lorenmd said:


> I just returned from an owner info meeting and they said they are still going to bulk deposit and svn would feed it until it was fully banked in a couple years.  They did offer us a decent deal which we are running the numbers on but basically they may retro both our one bedrooms at sdo if we buy a 2 bedroom eoy at north and a bunch of starpoint incentives because with this new banking option the push is to get to 3 star elite



Why? The only benefit I see for 3* Elite is to save $20 each year you bank the options. What am I missing?


----------



## pathways25

Ken555 said:


> Why? The only benefit I see for 3* Elite is to save $20 each year you bank the options. What am I missing?



3* also gets until Oct. 1 to bank.


----------



## duke

*Banking saves SVO money*

One reason SVO is doing this is so they don't have to pay SPG for StarPoints.  

Banked StarOptions cost SVO nothing.

So, if an Owner chooses to bank his StarOptions instead of converting to StarPoints ..... SVO saves the cost of buying the StarPoints from SPG.


----------



## Ken555

pathways25 said:


> 3* also gets until Oct. 1 to bank.



Anything else? I am hard pressed to understand how a later conversion date and a $20 savings justifies thousands of $$$ to become elite. Of course, in Loren's specific case, Loren owns at SDO so currently doesn't have SOs for that ownership.


----------



## mariawolf

I guess I will be contacting Starwood==I own week 52 at Harborside and was not aware of this week 53==I find it hard to believe however.


----------



## thomasro3

Maui_ed said:


> I hope it won't put too big of a dent in programs like Make a Wish, which currently gets some unused StarOptions.
> 
> Having said that, I will welcome the ability to bank the options.  There are times it would be nice to have an extra room or two for the rest of the family to tag along.



Hopefully not.  There is a cost associated with banking, so for a nights worth of points or leftover odd number of points people will still donate.  Hopefully people still donate in general but the benefit may lower the amount of large point donations though.  Or perhaps you may just have two year lag as a result of the expiration date of banked points?  

-Thomas


----------



## DavidnRobin

mariawolf said:


> I guess I will be contacting Starwood==I own week 52 at Harborside and was not aware of this week 53==I find it hard to believe however.



Do not assume that since it was stated here - it is a fact.  Check your CCRs (Owners Manual).


----------



## harzim

Captron,  Duh-missed the sticky.  Thanks.

QUOTE=Captron;1159121]harzim,

I too am excited about this new development.

Take a look at the "sticky" at the top of the page for an ongoing discussion. You bring up all good points and most of it has been discussed in the sticky.

I almost did a post just like yours last night and saw the sticky at the last minute before I hit send.[/QUOTE]


----------



## undrpar64

*Week 51 becomes 52 and 52 becomes 53*

I am an owner at wkorv and N with fixed weeks 51 and 52. A week 51 owner is guaranteed Xmas day  as part of a week 51 stay.  Depending on your fixed check in day this can result in you moving to week 52 to make this happen.  How do I know?  Because it happened to me when I booked flights for week 51 arrival and and a week 52 departure.  When I called to add a one night room(Saturday check in/out on week 51, Sunday check in/out on week 52, the rep caught my mistake because of my reservation day to tie the two together. Since Xmas on the Saturday check in started in week 52 both weeks were moved one week forward.
    In my thinking *wood gained a week before the fixed weeks and not week 53.


----------



## DavidnRobin

undrpar64 said:


> I am an owner at wkorv and N with fixed weeks 51 and 52. A week 51 owner is guaranteed Xmas day  as part of a week 51 stay.  Depending on your fixed check in day this can result in you moving to week 52 to make this happen.  How do I know?  Because it happened to me when I booked flights for week 51 arrival and and a week 52 departure.  When I called to add a one night room(Saturday check in/out on week 51, Sunday check in/out on week 52, the rep caught my mistake because of my reservation day to tie the two together. Since Xmas on the Saturday check in started in week 52 both weeks were moved one week forward.
> In my thinking *wood gained a week before the fixed weeks and not week 53.



That is very interesting - the KOR Governing Docs appear to agree with this in discussing Event weeks.  While they are generally termed Weeks 51 and 52 - in the years where there are 53 weeks - it turns out (as you stated) that week 51 becomes 52 (Xmas week) and week 52 becomes week 53 (NY week) and it is week 51 (in a 53 week year) that becomes 'open'.

So... who gets week 51 in a 53 week year?  I assume from what I have read is that it can get reserved as normal, or goes into the SVN pool.  Is this correct?


----------



## mariawolf

Interesting I e mailed the vp in sales I know at Starwood and he didn't know the answer about week 52--however I know once when I called I was told that if there was a week 53 I could get that in lieu of my week 52.
The vp asked me to send him the e mail I got and he would look in to it.


----------



## LisaRex

DavidnRobin said:


> So... who gets week 51 in a 53 week year?  I assume from what I have read is that it can get reserved as normal, or goes into the SVN pool.  Is this correct?



I believe I remember reading that Starwood gets use of those weeks when they occur.  I don't have time to wade through the OA today, though.


----------



## DavidnRobin

LisaRex said:


> I believe I remember reading that Starwood gets use of those weeks when they occur.  I don't have time to wade through the OA today, though.



Not sure how they are controlled, but at least for the HI properties - the Event weeks (purchased as such) occurs when the event occurs (Golden week, Obon, Xmas, NY - plus whatever is deemed to be an Event week). These are discussed specifically in the OM).  You get the week that the Event happens regardless of week #.

This means that every 7 years (or so) - there is an additional week that was not deeded (deeds are controlled by villa # and week #).  A salesperson once told me that SVO gets it, but he said it was week #53 (pretended he was impressed I knew to ask...) - of course he was wrong about it being week #53 - actually it never is - it would be week 52 in a 53 week years.

Now what happens when the Event occures on a check-in date? - figuring that out will cause a cranial vessel to burst.


----------



## clsmit

Banked 2011 options on Thursday, used them today for 2012. No issues in MSC that I can tell. Their recording of my remaining options tie to our spreadsheet.


----------



## LisaRex

clsmit said:


> Banked 2011 options on Thursday, used them today for 2012. No issues in MSC that I can tell. Their recording of my remaining options tie to our spreadsheet.



Very nice!


----------



## PamMo

clsmit said:


> Banked 2011 options on Thursday, used them today for 2012. No issues in MSC that I can tell. Their recording of my remaining options tie to our spreadsheet.



I'm curious where you booked and what inventory Starwood is using for your 2012 reservation? Aren't the new SVN banked weeks supposed to be in a completely separate pool? Since 2012 weeks haven't been banked yet - are these all developer-owned units in the new program?


----------



## DeniseM

PamMo said:


> I'm curious where you booked and what inventory Starwood is using for your 2012 reservation? Aren't the new SVN banked weeks supposed to be in a completely separate pool? Since 2012 weeks haven't been banked yet - are these all developer-owned units in the new program?



Owners have been  told that there won't be separate reservation pools - see post #83 in this thread.  That means that right now, the rolled-over Staroptions can be utilized just like any Star Option exchange at 8 mos. out from check-in.


----------



## GregT

DeniseM said:


> Owners have been  told that there won't be separate reservation pools - see post #83 in this thread.  That means that right now, the rolled-over Staroptions can be utilized just like any Star Option exchange at 8 mos. out from check-in.



This is certainly our expectation based upon what we've heard, but I still think it will be an interesting exercise to see what the Poster reserved, and how it was reserved (which StarOptions were utilized).  

In Marriott land, we are told lots of things that aren't exactly as advertised.   

With that in mind, I'll be curious to learn:

1) Did the 2012 reservation exceed the Poster's 2012 StarOptions (or could the 2012 reservation have simply been made with the 2012 options, and not the 2011).  In Marriott, we've seen reservations made where the wrong year's points were used (and without the owners knowledge)

2) Can we confirm that the reservation used the earlier expiring StarOptions, ie the 2011 StarOptions, before using any 2012 StarOptions.  (see #1 above)

3) Did the reservation combine 2011 and 2012 StarOptions (proving that they are combined easily)

I'm expecting a seamless combination of points, which would be very valuable, and that our Poster utilized their 2011 StarOptions first, leaving a balance of 2012 StarOptions for future use/banking.  Hopefully that's what we will get!

Best,

Greg


----------



## PamMo

Thanks, Denise. I read the Starwood FAQs on MyStarCentral and have been following this thread to try to understand banking, but missed that.  

It sure does make advance planning more essential than ever! It will be interesting to see how it works. I wonder if owners will get shut out of their home resorts if they don't reserve by the 8-month mark? It will be great for every other year owners and those who would like to combine their SO's for more choice, though.


----------



## DeniseM

PamMo said:


> Thanks, Denise. I read the Starwood FAQs on MyStarCentral and have been following this thread to try to understand banking, but missed that.
> 
> It sure does make advance planning more essential than ever! It will be interesting to see how it works. I wonder if owners will get shut out of their home resorts if they don't reserve by the 8-month mark? It will be great for every other year owners and those who would like to combine their SO's for more choice, though.



Even before this was implemented, as an owner, if you didn't make a Resv. by 8 mos. out you already lost all priority for a reservation at you home resort.  Within 8 mos., when you make a Resv. at your home resort, you are a Star Option Exchanger.  So while this may impact availability at 8 mos. out, it doesn't impact owner's priority, which already ends at 8 mos.


----------



## clsmit

I am 5* so I was able to bank my leftover 2011 options now (sorry, Make a Wish! I'll make it up to you another way!). A few days later I booked a 2012 week within the 8 month period using those options. They work like any other option you'd use within the 8-month window and you have to ask to use them. I was able to combine 2011 options and 2012 options to make my reservation.

To make the example more clear: I had about 9000 options left over. Since the closest SVN property is over 12 hours away from my house, using them for a short stay somewhere is basically impossible. So I banked them. When I made my reservation a few days later I asked to use my banked options to combine with (in my case, a specified unit's) 2012 options. I made a 2BRLO reservation that required 148,100 options. The reservations person used the my 2011 options, the large one bedroom options from the specified unit, and part of the studio options from the specified unit.


----------



## GregT

clsmit said:


> I am 5* so I was able to bank my leftover 2011 options now (sorry, Make a Wish! I'll make it up to you another way!). A few days later I booked a 2012 week within the 8 month period using those options. They work like any other option you'd use within the 8-month window and you have to ask to use them. I was able to combine 2011 options and 2012 options to make my reservation.
> 
> To make the example more clear: I had about 9000 options left over. Since the closest SVN property is over 12 hours away from my house, using them for a short stay somewhere is basically impossible. So I banked them. When I made my reservation a few days later I asked to use my banked options to combine with (in my case, a specified unit's) 2012 options. I made a 2BRLO reservation that required 148,100 options. The reservations person used the my 2011 options, the large one bedroom options from the specified unit, and part of the studio options from the specified unit.



That's terrific, thanks very much for the information, I'm glad its been applied as we had hoped.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## gregb

One other thing you might do with a few banked options is use them to tack on a few extra days at the front or end of your owned week.  One thing that may be overlooked is that as long as you start OR end on a normal check-in day, you can add extra days to the other end of your week.

Unfortunately, you have to wait until the 8 month period to do that, and you lose your resort priority and view level (if any) in the process.

Greg


----------



## LisaRex

I think using the SOs to tack on days is a great idea, but I'd have to wait until 90 days out because I wouldn't want to lose my view.


----------



## DeniseM

LisaRex said:


> I think using the SOs to tack on days is a great idea, but I'd have to wait until 90 days out because I wouldn't want to lose my view.



So are you saying you would make a separate reservation for the extra days?


----------



## gregb

DeniseM said:


> So are you saying you would make a separate reservation for the extra days?



It seems that to tack on extra days with banked options you have two choices.

1.  Make your week reservation during your resort preference window, and try to add extra days 90 days before you go using the banked options (as a second reservation);  or 

2.  Wait for the start of the 8 month window, and book for the extra days at the same time as you reserve your week, but in this case you lose your resort view preference.

Anyone think of any other options?

Greg


----------



## DeniseM

That's my point, because at 90 days out, you still lose your preference on the extra days - but not your original Resv., but you are very likely to have to move from one unit to another.


----------



## jarta

Never look a gift horse in the mouth.  I still think that having the ability to bank StarOptions is better than not having the ability to bank StarOptions.

I consider banked StarOptions to be similar to any other "leftover" StarOptions in my account.  However, rather than use 'em or lose 'em, I can use 'em next year.   ...   eom


----------



## GregT

jarta said:


> Never look a gift horse in the mouth.  I still think that having the ability to bank StarOptions is better than not having the ability to bank StarOptions.
> 
> I consider banked StarOptions to be similar to any other "leftover" StarOptions in my account.  However, rather than use 'em or lose 'em, I can use 'em next year.   ...   eom



I agree -- this is a win/win -- currently, StarOptions simply expire.  This new feature allows us to push them into a future period, for a price.  

We don't have to do it, and we've lost nothing.  But we have the ability to do it, for a price.

It will be interesting if experienced StarOptions users note a decrease level of inventory, but I don't believe that TUGgers will note that.  I believe what was hard to get before will still be hard to get.     Other inventory should be as before (in my opinion).

Best,

Greg


----------



## vacationtime1

GregT said:


> I agree -- this is a win/win -- currently, StarOptions simply expire.  This new feature allows us to push them into a future period, *for a price*.
> 
> We don't have to do it, and we've lost nothing.  But we have the ability to do it, *for a price*.



The price is a fair one.  Currently, if I cannot use a week (or a portion of a week, such as a lockoff), I must deposit it into Interval where it will cost me $104 (or whatever) for an uncertain exchange.  Now, for $99, I have the ability to push the StarOptions out a couple of years and can use them in a fairly targeted way, such as extending another trip as others have pointed out.

I think Starwood got it right this time.  They will make a few bucks on the banking fees, we can get better exchanges, and the exchange pool should be unaffected, because (1) by making the banked StarOptions useable only at the eight month mark, home resort priority is preserved, and (2) after a year or two, banked options will more or less offset the use of previously banked options during any given year.

Another positive aspect of this is that Starwood, unlike Marriott, did not create the nonsense of separate pools of points that cannot be commingled.


----------



## jarta

GregT,   ...   Some of us can even bank StarOptions without a price and until December 31.   ...   eom


----------



## LisaRex

jarta said:


> Never look a gift horse in the mouth.  I still think that having the ability to bank StarOptions is better than not having the ability to bank StarOptions.



Who's looking a gift horse in the mouth? We're discussing the technicalities of  using leftover SOs to extend a 7 day stay a few days on either end. It appears you'd have to make your home resort reservation during the 8-12 month period and then wait til 90 days out to book the add-on days if you wanted to preserve your view. DeniseM pointed out that you'd probably also have to change villas. 

FTR, that's a neutral exchange of ideas, not an argument or criticism.


----------



## jarta

The technicalities of using banked StarOptions are exactly the same as the technicalities of using leftover, unbanked StarOptions.  The only difference is the year you can use them in SVN trading.

Sorry, but I thought that using StarOptions in a future year was a definite advantage.  The tenor of your and DeniseM's posts are that the advantage is not there because the same Starwood SVN restrictions on use are present  (i.e. adding days to an existing home resort reservation only at 8 months and perhaps being forced to change units).  But, there will always be TUG naysayers where Starwood is involved.

Banking StarOptions is not a panacea for all the perceived shortcomings of the Starwood system.  But, it is an increase of flexibility and utility for those whose weeks are in the SVN. 

(Let's be candid about what's going on here.  The TUG Gospel has been *not* to own weeks that are in the SVN because II trading provides the greater advantages.  IMO, there are still valid reasons to buy resale voluntary resorts and keep them out of SVN.  However, banking of StarOptions could affect bulk banking in II by Starwood and decrease the II advantages.)    ...   eom


----------



## LisaRex

jarta said:


> Sorry, but I thought that using StarOptions in a future year was a definite advantage.  The tenor of your and DeniseM's posts are that the advantage is not there because the same Starwood SVN restrictions on use are present  (i.e. adding days to an existing home resort reservation only at 8 months and perhaps being forced to change units).  But, there will always be TUG naysayers where Starwood is involved.



You are filtering our comments through a jaundiced eye.  NO ONE has even remotely insinuated that being able to bank SOs is anything but a great new benefit.  We were discussing the technicalities of the system if owners wanted to tack on extra days to their reservation at their home resort. IV owners could conceivably book the entire trip at 8 months out. OV/OF owners who want to preserve their view should book the main block at 8-12 months out, then wait til 90 days out to tack on the extra days.  Realisticaly, that would probably involve a room change because SO exchanges don't protect view designation.    

Whether you'd care to concede it or not,_that is a completely objective, neutral opinion based on SVN rules. _It is NOT a criticism of the program. 

FTR, the only naysayer in the room is you. You argue vehemently against stances that no one has taken, imagine sentiments that were not expressed or intended, and expose hidden agendas that exist only in your head.


----------



## LisaRex

jarta said:


> (Let's be candid about what's going on here.  The TUG Gospel has been *not* to own weeks that are in the SVN because II trading provides the greater advantages.  IMO, there are still valid reasons to buy resale voluntary resorts and keep them out of SVN.  However, banking of StarOptions could affect bulk banking in II by Starwood and decrease the II advantages.)    ...   eom



The "Tug Gospel" is fluid and based on the current rules.  The rules have changed.  Ergo, the Tug Gospel will probably change as well, based on Tugger's feedback.    

FTR, I agree with what you say about II ownership possibly being diminished if bulk bankings are reduced, however I think it'll take a few years before we'll get data to support/refute that position.

I'd also opine that in a few years, competition among SVN owners will be even more fierce for the top tier resorts, because low season owners and owners at less expensive resorts can now accumulate sufficient points over a few years to snag up 2 bdrms/higher seasons that wasn't possible prior to the rules change.  So, it appears that 148,100+ owners may no longer enjoy the distinct advantage that they used to.


----------



## DeniseM

I think the new Staroption feature is fantastic, and I've already said so.  

Kudos to Starwood for the best new feature in years!     

That doesn't mean we aren't going to dissect it to death - that's what we do here!


----------



## Ken555

LisaRex said:


> I'd also opine that in a few years, competition among SVN owners will be even more fierce for the top tier resorts, because low season owners and owners at less expensive resorts can now accumulate sufficient points over a few years to snag up 2 bdrms/higher seasons that wasn't possible prior to the rules change.  So, it appears that 148,100+ owners may no longer enjoy the distinct advantage that they used to.



Can we now bank for more than a year? Could we bank 2012 to 2013, then all of those options along with those in 2013 to 2014? Would that be one fee in 2013 or two? If true, then this would mean 3x SOs usability in one year.

So far, I think the banking rules are great, but I haven't used it yet. It's surprisingly sensible, given SVNs history. I'm even considering banking my 148k week in 2012 and scheduling a long trip abroad next year instead, then using the options in 2013.


----------



## YYJMSP

Ken555 said:


> Can we now bank for more than a year? Could we bank 2012 to 2013, then all of those options along with those in 2013 to 2014? Would that be one fee in 2013 or two? If true, then this would mean 3x SOs usability in one year.
> 
> So far, I think the banking rules are great, but I haven't used it yet. It's surprisingly sensible, given SVNs history. I'm even considering banking my 148k week in 2012 and scheduling a long trip abroad next year instead, then using the options in 2013.



From the banking FAQ:

*Do Banked StarOptions expire? *
Yes. Banked StarOptions are available for travel to any of the 20 Starwood Vacation Network resorts through December 31 of the second year beyond the Use Year banked. So, if you bank 2012 StarOptions, you can use them 2013 and/or 2014. After that, they are forfeited.​
So if you bank your 2012, and then bank your 2013, you should have 3x SOs to use in 2014.

I would assume you would pay the banking fee, if applicable, in 2012 and 2013 when you did the actual banking.

From the banking T&C:

Banking can be requested as early as October 1 of the Use Year prior to the Use Year being banked and no later than July 1 of the Use Year being banked for all SVN Members. However, 3 and 4 Star Elite Members may request banking as late as October 1 of the Use Year being banked.  5 Star Elite Members may request banking as late as December 31 of the Use Year being banked.​


----------



## DavidnRobin

jarta said:


> (Let's be candid about what's going on here.  The TUG Gospel has been *not* to own weeks that are in the SVN because II trading provides the greater advantages.  IMO, there are still valid reasons to buy resale voluntary resorts and keep them out of SVN.  However, banking of StarOptions could affect bulk banking in II by Starwood and decrease the II advantages.)    ...   eom



what??? - there is a TUG Gospel!!! where is that stickie?  
I am obviously not following this Gospel since I bought SVN weeks... where-o-where did I go wrong?  

the only gospel I have heard here is: Rescind, Research, Resale

j-man - you crack me up...


----------



## LisaRex

DavidnRobin said:


> the only gospel I have heard here is: Rescind, Research, Resale.



Halleluiah!


----------



## Tfleming675

DeniseM said:


> I think the new Staroption feature is fantastic, and I've already said so.
> 
> Kudos to Starwood for the best new feature in years!
> 
> That doesn't mean we aren't going to dissect it to death - that's what we do here!



I agree. For me banking was the feature that us over the edge and are now SVN members. Good work Starwood.


----------



## jarta

This information about banking StarOptions seems too good to to be true --- but here's what I was told when I wiggled around some reservations this morning.

If you cancel a StarOption reservation within 60 days until 1 day from scheduled arrival, the StarOptions are returned to your account, upon the payment of a $29 cancellation fee, but the use of the StarOptions is  restricted to use in making a reservation during the same use year within 60 days from arrival.

HOWEVER, if the restricted StarOptions are banked, the restriction is lifted and the banked StarOptions can be used for any type of reservation until they lapse.   

I was also told if the banked StarOptions are used for a reservation that is canceled within 60 days of arrival, the restriction on use comes back and will be present whenever the banked StarOptions are used.   ...   eom


----------



## squeeze

Hey all,

I'm new here, but not a new TS owner. We've had ours for about 7 years, but have not maximized our ownership at all.:ignore: 

I been working on educating myself much more about its use in the past couple of years.

So, this is a great place.

On this new option of banking SO, I'm not real fond of the fee that will be charged to bank.  I think we have enough fees in the MF from year to year. 

I am considering converting our SO to SP in 2012, but I don't like the fact there's a fee there either.:ignore: 

I know all these fee's are how they make their money, it's just frustrating.


----------



## LisaRex

squeeze said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm new here, but not a new TS owner. We've had ours for about 7 years, but have not maximized our ownership at all.:ignore:



Welcome aboard!


----------



## jarta

To avoid any additional Starwood fees, I recommend using your StarOptions by making StarOption reservations or II deposits in the use year.

Reading the posts on TUG will show/teach you how to maximize future use of your timeshare(s) with the least possible effort and expense.    ...   eom


----------



## PaddyMac

*8-12 months out*

I don't even think it was mentioned in the last few pages, with all the discussion about how inventory will be effected and OMG the sky is falling I won't be able to get the week I want because of option rollover. 

Resort owners STILL get 1st preference for 4 months before the rest of us even get a chance to book. Yes owners will need to plan a little more.

For my family, we can plan 8-12 months in advance.

Top weeks, xmas etc, probably won't be effected as they are all already gone in the blink anyways. Prime travelling seasons, will probably be somewhat effected, but only at the 8 month mark when they open to the SVN. Off-season at top destinations will be effected as well, because option rollover will be beneficial to EOY and 1 week owners.


----------



## Captron

*Banking more than one units worth.....*

I am sorry if I missed this somewhere.....

If I decide to bank my SO can I bank MORE than one units worth of SO under the one fee within the same transaction? (ie. can I bank/rollover my options from my 2012 SVR and SBP weeks by paying one fee - when the time frame is right and the planets align of course.)

Thanks
Ron


----------



## YYJMSP

Captron said:


> I am sorry if I missed this somewhere.....
> 
> If I decide to bank my SO can I bank MORE than one units worth of SO under the one fee within the same transaction? (ie. can I bank/rollover my options from my 2012 SVR and SBP weeks by paying one fee - when the time frame is right and the planets align of course.)
> 
> Thanks
> Ron



I believe you can bank whatever SOs as you want in a single transaction...

_There's no limit on how many StarOptions you can bank, and no annual restrictions on how often you can use this benefit to make the most of your ownership. You're free to bank as many StarOptions as you'd like, as many times as you need._


----------



## Captron

Thank you!


----------



## stevens397

This is good news for me.  We have reservations in April at Kierland (home resort) and just found out our youngest child and his wife are expecting and due to deliver mid April.  Obviously, that trip is out and we have no time to reschedule.  Have plenty of Starwood points but probably would have turned it over for the points rather than giving it to II.  This new option is great for me.


----------



## Lennyk325

Can you roll banked staroptions to starpoints?


----------



## jarta

Lenny,   ...   "Can you roll banked staroptions to starpoints?"

Good question.  I think not.  But, I haven't asked yet.

I have many StarOptions to dispose of.  I intend to use the 2011 StarOptions I banked to make my first 2012 SVN (8 month) reservations.  

I intend to convert my 2012 StarOptions if I decide to convert anything to SPG Starpoints.  To me, it doesn't matter much.  If you only have one annual SVN week or one EOY week, the answer to your question might matter more to you.   ...   eom


----------



## DeniseM

Lennyk325 said:


> Can you roll banked staroptions to starpoints?



I don't know, but there is an entire thread devoted to banking Staroptions at the top of the Starwood forum.

[CORRECTION - Sorry Lenny - I did not notice that this was the very same thread I referenced.  I probably won't ever use this option, so I honestly didn't know the answer to your question, but you will find the answer - and all the terms and conditions - in post #52.  Welcome to TUG!  ]


----------



## jarta

This is the thread/sticky at the top of the Starwood Forum home page.   

There was no answer here, so Lenny asked the question.

I had a vague recollection of something on mystarcentral.  Now, I've found it in the FAQ on mystarcentral and can definitely state that converting banked StarOptions to SPG Starpoints can't be done:

"Can I assign Banked StarOptions to Interval International or convert them to Starpoints?

No. Banked StarOptions can only be used to vacation at a Starwood Vacation Network resort within two years of banking them. You can make a reservation up to eight months before your desired travel date."

Now the answer is in the thread/sticky.   ...   eom


----------



## Lennyk325

Thank you for your replys and im sorry it this wasnt the place to post that. Im new to the board and to time shares. I did see that in the book too, that you cant roll them. I did read all the matrial that they gave me and it seems that banked staroptions ressies will go after the ppl usinf the staroptions from that use year, is this correct? If so i think that will solve the banking issue with the prefered locations.


----------



## LisaRex

Banked StarOptions will not be treated any differently than regular StarOptions.  Beginning at 8 months out, anyone with StarOptions will have the opportunity to exchange into any SVN-participating resort, subject to availability. 

Those last 3 words are key.  Many people think that exchanging into Harborside or St. John are as easy as a phone call.  Many times there is no availability at these two resorts.  Prime ski weeks are the same.  And it's possible that these exchanges will become even more difficult once more people start banking.


----------



## DeniseM

Lennyk325 said:


> Thank you for your replys and im sorry it this wasnt the place to post that. Im new to the board and to time shares. I did see that in the book too, that you cant roll them. I did read all the matrial that they gave me and it seems that banked staroptions ressies will go after the ppl usinf the staroptions from that use year, is this correct? If so i think that will solve the banking issue with the prefered locations.



Lenny - You posted in the right place - the error was mine.


----------



## DeniseM

Lennyk325 said:


> Thank you for your replys and im sorry it this wasnt the place to post that. Im new to the board and to time shares. I did see that in the book too, that you cant roll them. I did read all the matrial that they gave me and it seems that banked staroptions ressies will go after the ppl usinf the staroptions from that use year, is this correct? If so i think that will solve the banking issue with the prefered locations.



I think this is what you read:

From 12 - 8 mos. out from check-in, owners can reserve their home resorts - only.

At 8 - 0 mos. out from check-in, owners can use Staroptions to make reservations at other resorts.

So the difference is the owner's priority period - not the fact that they are rolled over Staroptions.


----------



## mandoggy

*Fee for banking Staroptions*

I found it. Post 52 thanks.


----------



## DeniseM

See post #52 for the FAQ (I moved your post to the Banking Staroptions thread.)


----------



## DavidnRobin

As discussed - but as a reminder...

*Starting on Feb 21 (2012)* - Owners that have StarOptions (purchased from SVO, Resale Mandatory resorts, Requaled Voluntary resorts) can begin to bank StarOptions.

The SOs can be banked for 2 years, and must be done 60 days before reservation date.  Usage of banked StarOptions must be done in the SVN Exchange window (8 months) - as always.

As a 3* - we can bank SOs up to October 1 (for a given year) at a cost of $79 per transaction.

This adds value to resale Mandatory resorts (and requaled resorts) and certainly adds more flexibility - for example I can now bank our 2 weeks at WSJ in June if I can't rent them out (been tough so far...) - as long as I do it by 60 days before our June reservation.

It will be interesting (in the long run) if this has consequences for SVN exchanges for popular resorts (harder exchanges?) - and may push down to availability for II exchangers and even SPG renters (?).


----------



## DeniseM

> The SOs can be banked for 2 years, and must be done 60 days before reservation date.



Are you talking about fixed weeks?  Because Pathways has a post somewhere here that says that restricted Staroptions become unrestricted if you roll them over, which seems to conflict with having to bank 60 days before the check in date.


----------



## DeniseM

This is the post I referenced:



pathways25 said:


> I called Owner Services with some additional questions that weren't covered in the terms and conditions or the FAQ:
> 
> 
> *Can banked and regular SO's be combined?*
> 
> Banked and regular SO's are accounted for separately, but can be combined.
> 
> 
> *Can restricted SO's be banked?
> *
> Yes.  *Restricted SO's that are banked will become unrestricted in the bank.  *A reservation that uses banked SO's that is canceled within 60 days of arrival will cause the banked SO's to become restricted in the bank.
> 
> 
> *Can SO's that are banked be "borrowed" back into the current use year?*
> 
> No.  Once banked, SO's cannot be returned to the original use year.
> 
> 
> For 2011 usage, 5*'s have until 12/31 and 4*'s have until 10/1 to bank their SO's.



Let's say I have a Resv. and I cancel it the day before check-in - the SO's become restricted.  Then in Oct. I roll them over to 2013 - boom - they are now unrestricted.  So why do you need to bank them 60 days before check-in?


----------



## grgs

DeniseM said:


> Let's say I have a Resv. and I cancel it the day before check-in - the SO's become restricted.  Then in Oct. I roll them over to 2013 - boom - they are now unrestricted.  So why do you need to bank them 60 days before check-in?



I think maybe they've changed the policy.  I found this in MSC in the Reservations Cancellation Policy:

_*Reservation cancellations sixty (60) days or less prior to the confirmed arrival date*_ will be able to make reservations during that Use Year, but only to reserve arrival dates that are available within sixty (60) days of the date the reservation is made. *Such reservation cancellations will not be eligible for StarOptions Banking* or to be converted into Starpoints for that Use Year.

Glorian


----------



## DeniseM

grgs said:


> I think maybe they've changed the policy.  I found this in MSC in the Reservations Cancellation Policy:
> 
> _*Reservation cancellations sixty (60) days or less prior to the confirmed arrival date*_ will be able to make reservations during that Use Year, but only to reserve arrival dates that are available within sixty (60) days of the date the reservation is made. *Such reservation cancellations will not be eligible for StarOptions Banking* or to be converted into Starpoints for that Use Year.
> 
> Glorian



That is a BIG change!  I'm glad Dave brought it to our attention!


----------



## pathways25

DeniseM said:


> That is a BIG change!  I'm glad Dave brought it to our attention!



Wow, that is a change as I was able to bank restricted SO's in 2011.  That's too bad!


----------



## DavidnRobin

Sorry - I missed it - what are restricted SOs? (define...)


----------



## jarta

David,

StarOptions are returned to your account if you cancel a reservation within 60 days of check-in.  However, when returned to your account, the StarOptions are restricted to use for a reservation made within 60 days from check-in.

If the restricted StarOptions are banked, the restriction is removed.  The banked StarOptions can be used for anything the StarOptions could have been used for before.

If a reservation is made with banked StarOptions and is later canceled within 60 days of check-in, the banked StarOptions become similarly restricted again.

Once StarOptions are banked, Starwood keeps separate accounts for banked and unbanked StarOptions.  I think it is a good idea to use the banked ones first.   ...   eom


----------



## DeniseM

> If the restricted StarOptions are banked, *the restriction is removed*. The banked StarOptions can be used for anything the StarOptions could have been used for before.



This is no longer true - see post #155 - this change is what we are discussing in the last few posts.

(That was the policy last year, but they've changed it.)


----------



## patsim2000

*Banking StarOptions*

Good Friday all,

What is the deadline to bank StarOptions and the cost for no star normal people. With the new rules, I checked but I did not find them. I bought resale at a mandatory resort (SVV).

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM

I think it's July 1 if you aren't Elite?


----------



## C30NY

and $99 to bank them


----------



## DeniseM

I think it was $99 last year, and the price has gone up?


----------



## C30NY

Its still $99 according to MSC but here it is from their site:

*How much does it cost to bank StarOptions?*

Five-Star Elite Owners: No charge.
Three-Star and Four-Star Elite Owners: $79
All other Owners: $99



*What is the deadline to request StarOptions Banking?*


Starwood Vacation Network members can request StarOptions Banking no later than July 1. Three-Star and Four-Star Elite members may request through October 1, and Five-Star may request through December 31. Four and Five-Star elite members will have may bank any remaining 2011 StarOptions, Three-Star Elite and all other Starwood Vacation Network members can begin banking 2012 StarOptions in early 2012.


----------



## DeniseM

Thank you - I don't know where I got the idea that it was higher.


----------



## DavidnRobin

SO banking begins Feb21 for us normal folk.


----------



## travelwizard1971

I'm thinking about buying A Starwood timeshare and while doing some homework, I've found the Points do not transfer on a resale except for the Mandatory Starwood resorts.
Does anyone know where a non owner can find a list of the mandatory resorts that the points will transfer? And can anyone verify my homework is correct? Thanks to Everyone! I just became a member of TUG and truly appreciate any input!


----------



## DeniseM

travelwizard1971 said:


> I'm thinking about buying A Starwood timeshare and while doing some homework, I've found the Points do not transfer on a resale except for the Mandatory Starwood resorts.
> Does anyone know where a non owner can find a list of the mandatory resorts that the points will transfer? And can anyone verify my homework is correct? Thanks to Everyone! I just became a member of TUG and truly appreciate any input!



That is correct.

There is a wealth of info. in the stickies at the top of the forum - including that list.  Start with the Starwood FAQ (the list is there.)

Welcome to TUG!


----------



## DavidnRobin

Make sure you do not confuse Staroption points (SO = SVO TS usage) with SPG starpoints (SP = SPG hotel usage).


----------



## travelbuff

*Banking Options*



pathways25 said:


> *Update - See post #43 for the announcement and post #52 for the terms and conditions, and post #59 for more info.  DeniseM
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> I was just on the phone with Owner Services and apparently 4* and 5* elite members will soon be given the option of banking SO's.  The agent wouldn't give me any details but the new perk is to be announced next Monday (8/15).
> 
> I guess we'll soon be able to bank SO's into the next use year!



I jsut banked my Options, the charge was $99, I don't think we are elite anything. By now you should know what the choices/charges are.


----------



## DeniseM

travelbuff said:


> I jsut banked my Options, the charge was $99, I don't think we are elite anything. By now you should know what the choices/charges are.



We do - the original post was from Aug. 2011...


----------



## jarta

"We do - the original post was from Aug. 2011"

I think the poster was more concerned about bad information contained in the first/initial post.  Perhaps a little note (maybe near the top of the first/initial post in the sticky on Banking StarOptions) which explains what happened much deeper in the thread that differs from how things started out?

It's a sticky - but it's not really - it's just an active thread and must be read from start to end to find the changes that make up the current procedure and fees.  Stickys, IMO, should be 1-post pages that can be maintained, from time to time, by TUG.

But, I guess it's easier to maintain (not maintain?) by letting the discussion continue and the thread grow longer.   Salty


----------



## NerdAlert

*Just learned something interesting about banking SO (elite vs. non-elite)*

We just learned something interesting about banking SO that we think tuggers should know about. The fees for banking and the deadlines are NOT dictated by the owner's elite status. They are dictated by the elite status of the weeks you are trying to bank. For example, for a 4*, you only get the 4* rate and deadline when you try to bank the options on the weeks that were used to get your elite level. Any other options on weeks outside of elite must obey the higher fees and the July 1 deadline. We are 3* and thought we had until October to bank options for any of our weeks. Not true said a rep after checking with his manager.
Just a cautionary note for those elites who have some extra (non-elite) weeks they want to bank. Banking SO still a great feature, but just be aware of this rule.
We scanned through whole sticky and saw no reference to this, so sorry if it was already addressed.


----------



## jarta

NerdAlert said:


> We just learned something interesting about banking SO that we think tuggers should know about. The fees for banking and the deadlines are NOT dictated by the owner's elite status. They are dictated by the elite status of the weeks you are trying to bank. For example, for a 4*, you only get the 4* rate and deadline when you try to bank the options on the weeks that were used to get your elite level. Any other options on weeks outside of elite must obey the higher fees and the July 1 deadline. We are 3* and thought we had until October to bank options for any of our weeks. Not true said a rep after checking with his manager.
> Just a cautionary note for those elites who have some extra (non-elite) weeks they want to bank. Banking SO still a great feature, but just be aware of this rule.
> We scanned through whole sticky and saw no reference to this, so sorry if it was already addressed.



Nerd,   ...   It's a matter (merely) of semantics.  Weeks don't have Elite status.  Developer purchases and retroed weeks have their StarOptions count toward Elite status.  If you are 3* Elite and own 4 Starwood weeks (3 of which count toward Elite status and one that doesn't), the one that doesn't cannot be banked or converted to Starpoints later or as cheaply in the year because of your Elite status.

That's why, if possible and it fits your vacation schedule, the first home resort reservations made each year or the first StarOption reservations made at 8 months> each year should be made with the StarOption values from weeks which were not developer purchases and which were *not* retroed.  In that way, the StarOptions which can be banked and converted to Starpoints and used for reservations can be saved until a decision on what to do is made later in the year.  Planning things early also helps.   Salty


----------



## NerdAlert

For clarification, by "elite status of weeks", I simply meant if you would run down a list of an owner's weeks, you could easily classify them as elite or non-elite. In other words if you drew a Venn diagram of a timeshare owner's weeks, the ones used for elite would be in the ring labelled elite and the ones not used for elite would not. Or if an owner listed their weeks vertically on a piece of paper, they could write an "e" next to the ones used for elite, and a different letter, probably an "x" or an "n", next to the others. It can be done many ways.


----------



## Ken555

Aren't you really just trying to say there's a difference between developer purchased (or requalified) weeks vs resale weeks? I think you're making this overly complicated.


----------



## KACTravels

I was on the phone today with Elite Customer Service and asked for clarification.  She checked each of our weeks (all developer purchases - please don't judge me) and specifically noted that EACH one was tagged as 4*.


----------



## hacker0124

*Banking StarOptions*

Bank unused StarOptions anytime after October 1 of the Use Year prior to the Use Year being banked, and no later than July 1 of the Use Year you are banking. The Three-Star and Four-Star Elite request deadline is October 1 of the Use Year, and Five-Star have until December 31 of the Use Year.

Cost - $99
Three-Star and Four-Star Elite - Cost $79
Five-Star - No Cost


----------



## MON2REY

This may have been covered before but I didn't see it.  Are there any restrictions as far as use of Banked Staroptions go (i.e. can they be used just like regular options at the 8 month or 3 month mark)?  Can a week's worth of banked options be split and used 3 days at one location and 4 at another (presumably at the 90 day mark)?  Thanks for any info.


----------



## DeniseM

MON2REY said:


> This may have been covered before but I didn't see it.  Are there any restrictions as far as use of Banked Staroptions go (i.e. can they be used just like regular options at the 8 month or 3 month mark)?  Can a week's worth of banked options be split and used 3 days at one location and 4 at another (presumably at the 90 day mark)?  Thanks for any info.



They can be used like any Staroptions, starting at 8 mos. out from check-in.


----------



## cebus5

*Staroptions*

I think I did something really stupid today!  I got a letter from SVN that the resale SDO that I just bought has just been transferred to my name and that I should register @ mystarcentral.com.  Upon registering and exploring the site, I noticed, among other things, that I had a balance on my Staroptions.  I called SVN to find out how to go about linking my SDO unit to my II account.   Then I asked the rep if I could make a request to reserve a unit at other Starwood Resorts since I noticed that that option was available to me on the website.  That's when she noticed that I had bought the unit resale, so she straightened my account out.  
:ignore::ignore:.


----------



## DeniseM

cebus5 said:


> I think I did something really stupid today!  I got a letter from SVN that the resale SDO that I just bought has just been transferred to my name and that I should register @ mystarcentral.com.  Upon registering and exploring the site, I noticed, among other things, that I had a balance on my Staroptions.  I called SVN to find out how to go about linking my SDO unit to my II account.   Then I asked the rep if I could make a request to reserve a unit at other Starwood Resorts since I noticed that that option was available to me on the website.  That's when she noticed that I had bought the unit resale, so she straightened my account out.
> :ignore::ignore:.



Chances are that the owner you bought from bought from the developer and had Staroptions which they accidentally transferred to you.  This is a common error made by Starwood, and they always catch it - you wouldn't have been able to keep the Staroptions.


----------



## cebus5

DeniseM said:


> Chances are that the owner you bought from bought from the developer and had Staroptions which they accidentally transferred to you.  This is a common error made by Starwood, and they always catch it - you wouldn't have been able to keep the Staroptions.


Thanks, Denise!  I wanted to kick myself earlier; I feel so much better!


----------



## patsfan

Is the policy change noted in post #155 still the rule -- if you cancel your reservation within 60 days, the restricted StarOptions are not eligible for banking?  I can no longer find that language/policy in the FAQs on mystarcentral.  Wishful thinking?


----------



## DeniseM

patsfan said:


> Is the policy change noted in post #155 still the rule -- if you cancel your reservation within 60 days, the restricted StarOptions are not eligible for banking?  I can no longer find that language/policy in the FAQs on mystarcentral.  Wishful thinking?



As far as I know.


----------



## jarta

No change.  Can't bank restricted StarOptions.   Salty


----------



## Sunnydude

Guess I should have read the post and information more clearly.  We banked our 2012 Options and recently made a reservation for WKV for Thanksgiving.  Went to Interval to place exchange request using our 2013 Options and it was rejected.  Called owner services and that is when she said the banked options are only good for 8 month window.  Not sure that we will have a problem getting into WKV for thanksgiving if we wait until March to book but wish I didn't have to decide how to proceed.


----------



## VacationForever

Sunnydude said:


> Guess I should have read the post and information more clearly.  We banked our 2012 Options and recently made a reservation for WKV for Thanksgiving.  Went to Interval to place exchange request using our 2013 Options and it was rejected.  Called owner services and that is when she said the banked options are only good for 8 month window.  Not sure that we will have a problem getting into WKV for thanksgiving if we wait until March to book but wish I didn't have to decide how to proceed.



You cannot make an II exchange using banked options.  You should have deposited in II by Dec 31 of the use year if you plan on using it for exchange.

If you use mystarcentral then yes you can only do so at 8 months.


----------



## Sunnydude

sptung said:


> You cannot make an II exchange using banked options.  You should have deposited in II by Dec 31 of the use year if you plan on using it for exchange.
> 
> If you use mystarcentral then yes you can only do so at 8 months.



Yeah...I thought my reservation for WKV was done with my banked options...that is what threw me.  Will get it all straightened out.  Shouldn't be a problem to fix it come march.


----------



## ValleyGirl

Sunnydude said:


> Guess I should have read the post and information more clearly.  We banked our 2012 Options and recently made a reservation for WKV for Thanksgiving.  Went to Interval to place exchange request using our 2013 Options and it was rejected.  Called owner services and that is when she said the banked options are only good for 8 month window.  Not sure that we will have a problem getting into WKV for thanksgiving if we wait until March to book but wish I didn't have to decide how to proceed.



If you reeaally want a specific week - you sometimes can use starpoints to reserve.  Of course it will require more starpoints than you receive from conversion so you will need to have some extra SPs in your SPG account.


----------



## Ken555

I just banked my remaining options for this year. I didn't realize (or remember) that banked options are good for two years. Last year I had to bank since I was traveling too often for business and didn't have time to use my SOs (great timing on SVN offering banking, at least to me). This year I wasn't able to use all the SOs (even with 22 nights in 2013 with SOs) so just banked again. However, I learned that since these banked options are good for two years (expiring 12/31/15) next year I will use my 2014 SOs before using the banked options. Had I done this earlier this year I would have saved the $99 banking fee today since I would still have the 2012 SOs available for use in 2014. The rep I got today explained it to me and was quite helpful about this issue, whereas the other reps I spoke with earlier this year encouraged me to use my banked options before this year's options. Anyway, I'm just glad that I now know which to select in future.


----------



## SMHarman

Ken555 said:


> I just banked my remaining options for this year. I didn't realize (or remember) that banked options are good for two years. Last year I had to bank since I was traveling too often for business and didn't have time to use my SOs (great timing on SVN offering banking, at least to me). This year I wasn't able to use all the SOs (even with 22 nights in 2013 with SOs) so just banked again. However, I learned that since these banked options are good for two years (expiring 12/31/15) next year I will use my 2014 SOs before using the banked options. Had I done this earlier this year I would have saved the $99 banking fee today since I would still have the 2012 SOs available for use in 2014. The rep I got today explained it to me and was quite helpful about this issue, whereas the other reps I spoke with earlier this year encouraged me to use my banked options before this year's options. Anyway, I'm just glad that I now know which to select in future.


Yes, I had a similar conversation today.  The other take out was banked options can only be used at the 8 month mark so if you want to make a home resort reservation 12-8m you have to use the current year allotment anyway.

I was thinking that at 8 m you can cancel your home resort reservation without penalty and replace it with a banked option booking.  I guess this would assume you have a backlog of StarOptions you are not going to get through in an 24 m period and need to re-roll (effectively rolling 2014 into 2016).


----------



## DeniseM

SMHarman said:


> I was thinking that at 8 m you can cancel your home resort reservation without penalty and replace it with a banked option booking.  I guess this would assume you have a backlog of StarOptions you are not going to get through in an 24 m period and need to re-roll (effectively rolling 2014 into 2016).



If you own a deeded view - you will lose your view if you do this.  You only get your deeded view with a home resort reservation.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Ken555 said:


> Had I done this earlier this year I would have saved the $99 banking fee today since I would still have the 2012 SOs available for use in 2014.



If you are 5* - there is no SO banking fee (just another reason to become 5*...) -  :ignore:

Actually... had a hard time deciphering what you meant here - how do you save the $99 banking fee?



SMHarman said:


> Yes, I had a similar conversation today.  The other take out was banked options can only be used at the 8 month mark so if you want to make a home resort reservation 12-8m you have to use the current year allotment anyway.
> 
> I was thinking that at 8 m you can cancel your home resort reservation without penalty and replace it with a banked option booking.  I guess this would assume you have a backlog of StarOptions you are not going to get through in an 24 m period and need to re-roll (effectively rolling 2014 into 2016).



SOs used with SO Banking is only for SVN reservations at <8months (as Denise points out - you lose you view priority since it is a SVN exchange)


----------



## SMHarman

DavidnRobin said:


> If you are 5* - there is no SO banking fee (just another reason to become 5*...) -  :ignore:


Ah but you bought retail, how many $99 do I save not buying retail 



DavidnRobin said:


> SOs used with SO Banking is only for SVN reservations at <8months (as Denise points out - you lose you view priority since it is a SVN exchange)


The view priority is really only applicable to two destinations in SVN!


----------



## DavidnRobin

SMHarman said:


> Ah but you bought retail, how many $99 do I save not buying retail
> 
> The view priority is really only applicable to two destinations in SVN!



I bought retail?  Not true (only WPORV EOY) - and I am not 5*.  The 5* comment was intended as sarcasm for Ken. Thus the laughing and ignore similies.

Doesn't WLR now have a separate view catagory?
{I do not own WLR, but thought I heard they were selling a new view catagory now}

Also, WPORV may have only 1 view catagory - but there is a huge difference within the resort for location - which based on my experience (2 for 2) the best locations goes to Owners of WPORV.


----------



## jarta

^^^    David,   All the units at Lagunamar have some sort of view of the ocean.

There are, however, units called Ocean Side.  They are in the 1st tier of 2-br lockoffs nearest the beach (the 1-2 units at the ends of Buildings 1, 9 and 14 in the opening of the 2 semi-circles of buildings).

Very nice views.  I have one.  It's not a fixed Event Week.  It's just a Platinum float.  However, I bought the 5th Floor Ocean Side 2-br unit in Building 1 during Week 7 in case I ever decide to convert and fix it as an Event Week.  

Last year I went there.  The MF is the same as non-Ocean Side 2-brs.  Ocean Side units are a separate inventory pool.   Salty


----------



## SMHarman

DavidnRobin said:


> I bought retail?  Not true (only WPORV EOY) - and I am not 5*.  The 5* comment was intended as sarcasm for Ken. Thus the laughing and ignore similies.
> 
> Doesn't WLR now have a separate view catagory?
> {I do not own WLR, but thought I heard they were selling a new view catagory now}
> 
> Also, WPORV may have only 1 view catagory - but there is a huge difference within the resort for location - which based on my experience (2 for 2) the best locations goes to Owners of WPORV.


my comment was also intended as sarcasm.  Thus the tongue out smiley (not a metaphor - LOL, that's a great typo).
WLR also has OF and OV (no IV) so yes if you have OF there you would want to be using home period advantage but similarly to WKORV there is very little OF (probably in the order of 25 OV to 1 OF).


jarta said:


> Last year I went there.  This year I converted the MF to Starpoints since the conversion ratio is higher for Ocean Side 2-br units, although the MF is the same as non-Ocean Side 2-brs.  Ocean Side units are a separate inventory pool.   Salty


I guess *W have sold most of those as TS units so want some back into hotel inventory and will pay more StarPoints to make that happen?


----------



## SMHarman

Please Delete


----------



## grgs

jarta said:


> This year I converted the MF to Starpoints since the conversion ratio is higher for Ocean Side 2-br units, although the MF is the same as non-Ocean Side 2-brs.



What's the SP conversion rate for WLR Ocean Side units?  I didn't realize there was a difference.  I updated seenett's SP conversion spreadsheet that's on the Starwood Owner Resources page last year.  Looks like I need to update again.  Does the SP conversion at WKORV/N also vary according to view category?  If so, I should include that information as well.

Thanks,

Glorian


----------



## Ken555

This is the banking thread... 



DavidnRobin said:


> Actually... had a hard time deciphering what you meant here - how do you save the $99 banking fee?



Basically, if you intend to bank two years consecutively don't use the banked options the first year. My experience was:

2012: bank 2012 options (which expire 12/31/2014)
2013: use banked options
2013: bank 2013 options (which expire 12/31/2015)

Had I simply told the rep to use my current year options for this years reservations my 2012 banked options would be valid for next year and I wouldn't have had to pay the $99 fee today. Of course, if I can't travel as often as I hope next year then it wouldn't matter since I would then need to bank the 2014 options...but since I try not to see too far into the future, I can't predict this at this time. 

Of course, the confirmation emails SVN sends out specifically states the expiration date. I even found the email I received last year to compare today's with, and they have the same info. So it's really my fault for not remembering they were valid for two years, but I will say I would have appreciated the advice I received today months ago from the reps who encouraged me to use my banked options first. I really just don't think they knew/know exactly how people are going to use these just yet so perhaps weren't sure what to advise during the first year. To avoid predictable (see, I can see into the future!) comments on this matter, let me be very clear to avoid any confusion that I unequivocally accept full responsibility for this issue and do not blame Starwood. And in the hopes another has to bank options two years consecutively, this warning will help save someone their $99.


----------



## jarta

grgs said:


> What's the SP conversion rate for WLR Ocean Side units?  I didn't realize there was a difference.  I updated seenett's SP conversion spreadsheet that's on the Starwood Owner Resources page last year.  Looks like I need to update again.  Does the SP conversion at WKORV/N also vary according to view category?  If so, I should include that information as well.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Glorian



Glorian, I was wrong.  Both convert to 72K SP.  Post above changed.   Salty


----------



## dioxide45

*Minimum Points to Bank?*

I know there is no minimum number of StarOptions required to bank, but what is the least number of StarOptions where it actually makes sense to bank your options? After making our 2017 reservation, we have 1,800 leftover options. Does it make sense to pay $99 to bank that few options? I guess over time they could add up to enough to book a single night, but that night may end up costing a few hundred dollars.


----------



## blondietink

I have 1900 StarOptions left over this year and I elected not to bank them.  Not worth the fee to bank that few points.  Just MHO.


----------



## okwiater

I personally would not pay a fee to bank that few. However, it is virtually guaranteed that once you decide to let them expire, the following year you will try to book a reservation and find yourself 25 StarOptions short.


----------



## vacationtime1

We have 2800 unused StarOptions this year and reached the same conclusion: it's not worth the price to bank them.


----------



## dioxide45

okwiater said:


> I personally would not pay a fee to bank that few. However, it is virtually guaranteed that once you decide to let them expire, the following year you will try to book a reservation and find yourself 25 StarOptions short.



That is somewhat our concern. I know that perhaps every two to three years, those extra points could come in handy. While the 1,800 extra SOs may not be important in 2018, 3,600 might be useful in 2019. Just hard to predict that far ahead. But at $200, are the extra 3,600 SOs worth it? I am sure there isn't a right answer without knowing what we want to do that far out.


----------



## YYJMSP

okwiater said:


> I personally would not pay a fee to bank that few. However, it is virtually guaranteed that once you decide to let them expire, the following year you will try to book a reservation and find yourself 25 StarOptions short.



I think we came 50 short the one year we went to WSJ, and this year we are doing two 6-day bookings at Christmas because we didn't have quite enough for both families getting 7-day bookings.

And I think we still have some weird number like 112K and change left for next year we haven't booked yet, so I'm sure we'll end up short or just a few left once we figure out next Christmas.

Luckily we don't get charged for banking as 5* Elites, so whatever's left, no matter how small, we bank.


----------



## Helios

I've never come short.  My guess is that the fee is too much for the small amount of points.  Do you have an idea of how to use them?

Having said that, I always bank everything no matter what and use the banked point for my first SO reservation the following year.  Frequently I gift those...


----------



## okwiater

Helios said:


> Having said that, I always bank everything no matter what and use the banked point for my first SO reservation the following year.  Frequently I gift those...



It's actually a better idea to save your banked options since they are good for 2 full years. As an example:

Let's say you own 81K options but make a reservation someplace for 56,700. That leaves you with 24,300, and you pay $99 to bank those.

The following year, you decide to go someplace worth 95,700 options. If you use the banked options first, you will be left with 9,600 options that you need to pay another $99 to bank. However, if you had used your usage year options instead, then 9,600 banked options would've still been available to you without paying another banking fee.

That's a simplistic example, but it holds true in just about every circumstance. Always use your usage year options prior to banked options that won't expire for 2 years.


----------



## Helios

okwiater said:


> It's actually a better idea to save your banked options since they are good for 2 full years. As an example:
> 
> Let's say you own 81K options but make a reservation someplace for 56,700. That leaves you with 24,300, and you pay $99 to bank those.
> 
> The following year, you decide to go someplace worth 95,700 options. If you use the banked options first, you will be left with 9,600 options that you need to pay another $99 to bank. However, if you had used your usage year options instead, then 9,600 banked options would've still been available to you without paying another banking fee.
> 
> That's a simplistic example, but it holds true in just about every circumstance. Always use your usage year options prior to banked options that won't expire for 2 years.



I see your logic and I agree that it may work in some cases.  I don't think this is a one size fits all scenario.  Everybody can have a best way to use banked SOs and this may vary from year to year.

Conversely, say I need a SO reservation next year and I can use my home options and break one of my weeks.  Or use my banked SOs (say you have enough banked SOs for the resie).  I would still use my banked options in year one vs breaking my resort priority.  Depending on where and how many SOs you own, this may be irrelevant since you may be breaking your home week anyway.  I would hate to pay to bank and then let them expire on year two.  Luckily for me, I bank at no cost.


----------



## farsighted99

I haven't gotten any options yet (since Nanea isn't completed yet), but from the sound of it, I think it's better to add another night on to your trip (if you can) rather then banking the options and paying $99.

If you have, say, 81,000 options; divide by 7 and your daily option rate is about 1,200 options a day.  That's sort of equivalent to a $300-500 room (a suite)...

I think the minimum number of options to be allowed to bank them is 2000 options.  So if it's less than that, you can't bank them, so use them for an extra night if you can.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## DeniseM

That only works at Nanea - when you make a _home resort reservation_ at WKORV-N/S, it must be for 7 nights.  

If you have extra Staroptions to use up, you can make a _separate_ reservation for additional nights, but it will be  "floating view," and you are likely to have to change rooms.


----------



## okwiater

Helios said:


> I see your logic and I agree that it may work in some cases.  I don't think this is a one size fits all scenario.  Everybody can have a best way to use banked SOs and this may vary from year to year.
> 
> Conversely, say I need a SO reservation next year and I can use my home options and break one of my weeks.  Or use my banked SOs (say you have enough banked SOs for the resie).  I would still use my banked options in year one vs breaking my resort priority.  Depending on where and how many SOs you own, this may be irrelevant since you may be breaking your home week anyway.  I would hate to pay to bank and then let them expire on year two.  Luckily for me, I bank at no cost.



You're correct on this point. My recommendation to always use your usage year options first applies only in StarOptions-to-StarOptions scenarios. If you have (or might have) a need for your actual Home Resort usage rights then of course you shouldn't relinquish them.

The main point to keep in mind is this: IF you are going to utilize an ownership as StarOptions, it is ALWAYS beneficial to utilize the options from that ownership BEFORE using banked options that expire the following year.


----------



## dioxide45

okwiater said:


> You're correct on this point. My recommendation to always use your usage year options first applies only in StarOptions-to-StarOptions scenarios. If you have (or might have) a need for your actual Home Resort usage rights then of course you shouldn't relinquish them.
> 
> The main point to keep in mind is this: IF you are going to utilize an ownership as StarOptions, it is ALWAYS beneficial to utilize the options from that ownership BEFORE using banked options that expire the following year.



We have 1800 SOs leftover that will expire in 2019. If for some reason we were to bank those and make a reservation in 2018 that would leave us with less than 1800 SOs, we would be better to use our 2018 use year SOs first and leave the remaining banked SOs. That would save us the $99 fee in 2018. Good tip! Though in 2019, we would want to use those banked SOs first.


----------



## NJDave

farsighted99 said:


> I haven't gotten any options yet (since Nanea isn't completed yet), but from the sound of it, I think it's better to add another night on to your trip (if you can) rather then banking the options and paying $99.
> 
> If you have, say, 81,000 options; divide by 7 and your daily option rate is about 1,200 options a day.  That's sort of equivalent to a $300-500 room (a suite)...
> 
> I think the minimum number of options to be allowed to bank them is 2000 options.  So if it's less than that, you can't bank them, so use them for an extra night if you can.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.




The average nightly cost is approx. 12,000 points.

I would only bank 2,000 points if I thought there would be a need for them in the next year or two.


----------



## Ken555

NJDave said:


> The average nightly cost is approx. 12,000 points.




The average nightly cost would actually vary based on each owners usage. My average is less than 12,000, since I typically have 19-21 nights per year from a 148,000 platinum week.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luv_maui

okwiater said:


> The main point to keep in mind is this: IF you are going to utilize an ownership as StarOptions, it is ALWAYS beneficial to utilize the options from that ownership BEFORE using banked options that expire the following year.


soon to be newbie owner, So apologize if I’ve missed it or if this has already been answered, as I try to learn as much as possible.  but although This is beneficial in terms of saving a 2nd banking fee, The alternative trade-off to 2nd banking fee is that you have an extra year to use those remaining SOs?

and, can banked SOs (So I bank 2021 SOs on 10/1/2020, can the banked SOs be used for a reservation 8 Months in advance for a 2021Check-in.   Or can banked SOs only be used for The 2 years after the use year (2022 & 2023 in this example)?


----------



## dioxide45

luv_maui said:


> soon to be newbie owner, So apologize if I’ve missed it or if this has already been answered, as I try to learn as much as possible.  but although This is beneficial in terms of saving a 2nd banking fee, The alternative trade-off to 2nd banking fee is that you have an extra year to use those remaining SOs?
> 
> and, can banked SOs (So I bank 2021 SOs on 10/1/2020, can the banked SOs be used for a reservation 8 Months in advance for a 2021Check-in.   Or can banked SOs only be used for The 2 years after the use year (2022 & 2023 in this example)?


Once banked, the StarOptions can no longer be used in their actual use year.

I also don't think most people bank until the use year of their points. It wouldn't really make sense to bank 2021 SOs in October 2020. You can't make a 2022 or later reservation with them until May of 2021. The banking deadline for most owners is July 1st of the use year. Elite owners have extended banking deadlines.

So if you bank 2020 StarOptions now, they can be used for a 2021 or 2022 reservation. You can't use them for a 2020 reservation.

Skipping a banking fee is what we did this year. We banked some 2019 StarOptions. Those now expire in 2021. This year instead of using our banked options, we used all of our 2020 use year options. So we have no more 2020 StarOptions to bank, saving us the $109. We still have a bunch of 2019 options that we banked that we can still use this year and next. However, next year we will have to use those banked options and will likely bank the 2021 options forward and save again on the banking fee in 2022.


----------



## TravelAmore

I am also a newbie to Westin/Starwood/Vistana - trying to follow the logic here. Need some time to gel the points made above on banking - and have a few questions about use of StarOptions:

Scenario: I own 1 week at a mandatory resort - "resort #1"; EOY, 81,000 SOs; platinum season.

Question 1: If I purchase another mandatory resort - let's call it resort # 2 - AY or EOY week (say 81,000 points) in platinum season, can I use points to reserve two weeks in the platinum season at the resort #1 in the EOY year?

Question 2: May I use the StarOptions from resort #2 to reserve a larger unit (a 2 bdrm unit) at resort #1 during my EOY year and during the platinum season?

Question 3: If either question 1 or 2 are possible, how would one accomplish the goal? Would it include banking points? Or???

Question 4: As a Marriott owner, when needed, I can find folks who will rent/sell points (DP) that can be used to reserve an additional week at my resort. Are there Westin/Vistana owners who own points and rent or sell them? If so, where would I find Westin/Vistana points for sale?

Thanks in advance for your thoughts/experiences/responses!


----------



## dioxide45

TravelAmore said:


> Scenario: I own 1 week at a mandatory resort - "resort #1"; EOY, 81,000 SOs; platinum season.
> 
> Question 1: If I purchase another mandatory resort - let's call it resort # 2 - AY or EOY week (say 81,000 points) in platinum season, can I use points to reserve two weeks in the platinum season at the resort #1 in the EOY year?


I think by AY you mean All Years or Annual? If so, you can bank those options and use them in either of the following two calendar years. Booking window opens at 8 months.



> Question 2: May I use the StarOptions from resort #2 to reserve a larger unit (a 2 bdrm unit) at resort #1 during my EOY year and during the platinum season?


Season doesn't matter so much with StarOptions other than point requirements. As long as you have enough StarOptions based on the points chart and there is availability at eight months then you can book it.



> Question 3: If either question 1 or 2 are possible, how would one accomplish the goal? Would it include banking points? Or???


Yes, you would have to bank (or borrow) the points to accomplish this. There is a fee for banking (unless you are higher tier owner, unlikely since buying resale)



> Question 4: As a Marriott owner, when needed, I can find folks who will rent/sell points (DP) that can be used to reserve an additional week at my resort. Are there Westin/Vistana owners who own points and rent or sell them? If so, where would I find Westin/Vistana points for sale?


StarOption reservations can't be rented (unless reserved at a home resort). There is no way to transfer StarOptions between owners like you can do with Marriott. So there is really no rental market there. A rental market mainly exists renting whole week home resort reservations.


----------



## TravelAmore

Thank you so much, Dioxide45 for your responses! 
Is it true I would NOT be able to use the SOs from both resorts to reserve during the home resort season (at resort #1)? 
Are you saying in order to reserve a larger unit or second week at resort #1, I would have to skip reserving in my home resort period and wait until the 8 month window?


----------



## dioxide45

TravelAmore said:


> Thank you so much, Dioxide45 for your responses!
> Is it true I would NOT be able to use the SOs from both resorts to reserve during the home resort season (at resort #1)?
> Are you saying in order to reserve a larger unit or second week at resort #1, I would have to skip reserving in my home resort period and wait until the 8 month window?


You can't use StarOptions to book during the Home resort period. You can however use your home resort usage to make one reservation and then wait until 8 months and make a StarOption reservation for more nights.
In order to book a larger unit or second week at resort #1 you need to use StarOptions at 8 months.


----------



## TravelAmore

dioxide45 said:


> You can't use StarOptions to book during the Home resort period. You can however use your home resort usage to make one reservation and then wait until 8 months and make a StarOption reservation for more nights.
> In order to book a larger unit or second week at resort #1 you need to use StarOptions at 8 months.



Thanks much!!


----------

